# Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

Jeder von euch wird ja auch immer wieder die unzähligen Diskussionen rund um c+r - mitkriegen. 

Gerade bei selteneren oder "edleren" Fischen schlagen da schnell die Emotionen hoch...

Z. B. wenns um Hechte, Zander, Mefos, Karpfen oder Waller geht.

Ist also die Definition "Edelfisch" (abseits des kulinarischen) für Angler am ehesten darin zu sehen, wie selten oder schwer ein Fisch (respektive ein Kapitaler einer Fischart) für den Angler zu erbeuten ist?

Oder warum stellt sich z. B. bei Barschen und Barschfängen diese Frage relativ selten?

Obwohl diese ja relativ häufig gefangen und auch gemeldet werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126658

Oder ist es deswegen, weil man sich beim Barsch eigentlich keine Bestandssorgen machen muss?

Schließlich hat man im allgemeinen durch die hohe Nachwuchsrate eher mit Verbuttung als mit zu wenig Barschen zu kämpfen....

Oder weil die Barsche (vor allem kleinere und mittlere Exemplare) im Grunde anglerisch nicht "anspruchsvoll" sind und von maulgerechten Natur- bis Kunstködern alles packen, was gerade in der Nähe ist?


Ich finde Barschangeln geil...
Keine Gedanken oder Getöse wegen c+r, man kann durchaus viele Fische in kurzer Zeit fangen, man kann mit leichte(ste)m Gerät angeln, einfach pure Freude am Angeln ohne moralisch/ethisches schlechtes Gewissen in welcher Richtung auch immer..

An meinem Hausfluß (Neckar) gibts auch genügend Barsche, an die Großen kommt man daher schlecht ran. Vielleicht ist auch der (Groß)Barsch deswegen ein "kleiner Traumfisch" von mir....

Was mich mal interessieren würde an Hand der vielen erfahrenen Barschangler hier im Board (siehe Fangthread):
Ob Fluß, See oder Talsperre, wo kann man während eines Kurzurlaubes mit relativer Sicherheit auch Barsche jenseits der Handtellergröße erwischen?

Wer kann oder will dazu evtl. den Guide spielen?

Ich möchte einfach in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten versuchen, mal an die größeren ranzukommen und darüber zu berichten.

Aslo immer ran mit den Tipps!!!


----------



## Nordangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ob der Barsch ein Edelfisch ist oder nicht, liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters/Fängers.
Persönlich sehe ich die kleinen Barsche als Konsumfisch und die großen Barsche als Edelfisch.
Die Begründung dafür hast du schon selbst geliefert.
Während die kleinen Barsche bis 30-35 cm in Massen zu fangen sind, braucht man für die großen Barsche anglerisch gesehen viel Geduld.

Auch kann man den Barsch vom Kaufwert als Edelfisch sehen. Der Ladenpreis liegt deutlich höher als der von Forellen oder Lachs.
Inzwischen gilt ja schon der Dorsch als Edelfisch, da ein Kilo Filet inzwischen schon zwischen 15 und 20,- Euro bringt.

Nun zurück, wo, wann der Großbarsch gefangen werden kann.

Bester Monat für große Barsche ist meiner Erfahrung nach der September. Eine Fanggarantie gibt es aber wohl nicht.
Dies gilt für fließende und stehende Gewässer.
Ich selber habe ein- zweikleine Gewässer wo Barsche zwischen 45 und 55 cm schwimmen. Die Gewässer sind dir meines Wissens nach auch bekannt. 
Eine Einladung haste schon bekommen.

Sven


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hallo Thomas,


da empfehle ich Dir die Bodden oder die Mündungsgebiete unserer großen Flüsse, Rhein, Donau, Elbe, Weser...

Ich denke, daß Barsche im Brackwasser am besten gedeihen.

Was das "Fischunkraut" angeht - ich denke meine Einstellung diesbezüglich dürfte mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt sein. 

Barsch ist ein toller und dankbarer Angelfisch und verdient mehr Respekt, als ihm leider von der Allgemeinheit der Angler entgegen gebracht wird.


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Also für mich ist auch der Barsch ein Edelfisch! Und daher stellt sich bei mir auch hier die leidige c+r-Frage, welche ich allerdings meistens (wenn ich nicht gerade derben Heisshunger auf Barsch verspüre) mit einem Release beantworte. Gerade die großen sind für mich einfach zu stolze und zu schöne Fische, um sie einfach abzuschlagen. Aber das soll jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält! Früher habe ich viel häufiger auch große Barsche entnommen, aber seitdem ich (und auch Angekollegen vor mir) einen Rückgang der Population von Großbarschen bemerkt haben (Gewässer: Unterweser bei Bremen), setzen wir die dicken Moppels immer häufiger zurück. Finde es aber auch nachvollziehbar, wenn jemand dies nicht tut.

Zu Deiner Anfrage, Thomas: Ich würde sagen, dass man am ehesten Großbarsche in den großen Flüssen (Weser, Elbe, Rhein usw.) als auch in großen Talsperren z.B. Edersee und natürlich in den Boddengewässern fangen kann. Is ja logisch, um ordentlich abzuwachsen, muss halt auch viel Futter da sein. Bei uns hier anner Unterweser fressen sich die Barsche mit allem möglichen Krams die Bäuche voll: Garnelen, Wollhandkrabben und natürlich Fischchen. 

Was das Guiding betrifft: Die letzten Jahre hätte ich sofort gesagt, es sei kein Problem hier an einem Tag intensiven Fischens einen ü40er Barsch zu verhaften, aber dieses Jahr sieht das irgendwie anders aus (jedenfalls bis jetzt). Aber generell kann man sagen, dass die Unterweser bei Bremen immernoch ein ausgezeichnetes Gewässer ist, um Großbarsche zu fangen. Guiden würde ich Dich allerdings zur Zeit nicht, man geht einfach momentan zu oft als Schneider nach Hause...

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang - und nur weiter so!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Um Barsche zu Angeln geh ich am RHK da sind richtige Brummer drin...... nach 30 kleinen kommt auch meisten einer über 40, am Rhein fange ich seltener Barsche aber wenn ich mal einen am Haken habe dann meistens über 30!!!!

Wünsch dir viel Glück auf der suche nach dem Großen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



> RHK


Erklär mal einem Unwissenden auf deutsch...


----------



## fishingchamp (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hi,
ich finde es schade, dass der Barsch bei vielen Anglern so ein lebscher Beifang ist!
Mich nervt es auch dermaßen, wenn ich nen fast komplett panierten Barsch auf nem unscharfen, schlechten Foto sehe.
Wenn ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, einen Fisch zu messen oder ein Foto zu machen, ohne dass er dreckig wird oder auf dem Boden zappelt, dann wird er direkt abgehakt und zurückgesetzt.
Gestern habe ich 2 30er Barsche und nen Schied gefangen und habe sie direkt wieder schwimmen lassen, weil ich sonst erst mit den Fische an der Schrägwand zu meinen Sachen gehen müsste, die Cam rausholen müsste etc...
Allerdings ist das schon was arg OT!
Schöne Barsche findest du am Rhein.
Hier in Köln fangen wir im Moment regelmäßig 30er und ab und an ist auch ein 40er dabei!
Wenn du bei dir am Neckar Spundwände hast, dann würde ich es dort mit dem DS probieren.
Wenn du viele Probleme mit kleinen Barschen hast, dann versuch mal größere Köder ganz nach dem Motto:
Go big or go home!
Und:
Big bite or no bite!
Hat mir diesen Sommer vorallem in der Dämmerung richtig schöne Barsche gebracht.
Der Illex Arnauf 100F war super.
Im Moment läuft der Trick Darter von Megabass gut!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erklär mal einem Unwissenden auf deutsch...



Denke mal Rhein-Herne-Kanal


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Vielleicht muss man, wenn man am Vereinstümpel richtig dicke Barsche haben möchte, einfach reichlich Wollhandkrabben besetzen! :q

Aber ich glaube da hat man dann plötzlich sehr wenig Freunde im Verein ...


----------



## Dart (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich schließe mich da der Meinung von @nordangler an, in kleineren Größen ei super Speisefisch, der besonders für Anfänger schnell Erfolgserlebnisse bringt, durch die großen Bestände.
Eine echte Herrausforderung sind die Großen, wer da regelmäßig Fische über 45cm fängt ist ein echter Barschprofi, der sich sein Wissen hart erarbeitet hat.
Für mich gehört der Barsch bestimmt zu den Edelfischen und dazu ist er noch wunderschön:k
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Denke mal Rhein-Herne-Kanal




Genau so ist es#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Wer kann mir bitte mal erklären,was überhaupt ein "Edelfisch"
ist?Wenn ich vom kulinarischen ausgehe,dann ist für mich ein
Barsch 10X eher ein Edelfisch als so eine verzüchtete Forelle
im Puff.
Bitte klärt mich mal auf.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Also - ich finde barsche auch toll - aber es müssen schon die etwas größeren Exemplare sein, da ich als "Kochtopf-Angler" auch gerne eine Mahlzeit aus meinen Fängen mache!

Die winzigen gleiten mir oft aus den Fingern, aber ab 30 cm kann man auch schonmal in der Tiefkühltruhe sammeln, bis es für ein Menue langt!

Geschmacklich finde ich Barsch toll und er rangiert bei mir direkt hinter dem Zander!

...aber die großen zu überlisten ist meist in der Tat nicht soooo einfach (zumindest an meinen "Hausgewässern") !

Also:

Daumen hoch für Barsche!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



j.breithardt schrieb:


> wenn ich vom kulinarischen ausgehe,dann ist für mich ein
> barsch 10x eher ein edelfisch als so eine verzüchtete forelle
> im puff.



#6#6#6


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

:m Ich bin extra letztes WE an die Müritz wegen Barsch, also ganz klar Edelfisch.

Was auch gleich meine Empfehlung für dich ist Thomas.


----------



## Tisie (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hi Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde Barschangeln geil...
> Keine Gedanken oder Getöse wegen c+r ...


wenn man bedenkt, wie langsam Barsche wachsen, ist C&R auch (oder gerade) beim Barschangeln ein Thema. Dabei ist es egal, ob Edelfisch oder nicht, denn ein abgeschlagener 30er oder 35er Barsch (der durchaus seine 10Jahre auf dem Buckel haben kann) wird eben keine >40cm mehr. Grundsätzlich nehme ich zum essen lieber kleinere/mittlere Fische mit und setze die größeren zurück, aber das muß letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Dart (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> 
> wenn man bedenkt, wie langsam Barsche wachsen, ist C&R auch (oder gerade) beim Barschangeln ein Thema. Dabei ist es egal, ob Edelfisch oder nicht, denn ein abgeschlagener 30er oder 35er Barsch (der durchaus seine 10Jahre auf dem Buckel haben kann) wird eben keine >40cm mehr. Grundsätzlich nehme ich zum essen lieber kleinere/mittlere Fische mit und setze die größeren zurück, aber das muß letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...
> ...


Stimme dir grundsätzlich zu, aber ein 35er mit 10 Jahren ist ein mittlerer Fisch. Ein 50er kann es locker auf 30 Jahre und mehr bringen.
Ein persönliches Entnahmefenster finde ich auch sinnvoll.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Fischpaule (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Moin
Nicht nur, dass Barschangeln einen riesen Spass macht, sind wohl die Barsche mit Abstand die besten Speisefische, die man in unseren Gewässern fangen kann - ein zartes nicht zu trockenes aber dennoch festes Fleisch, mit einem ausgeprägten aber nicht aufdringlichen Eigengeschmack und dazu noch sehr grätenarm.
Was den Begriff "Edelfisch" betrifft, so muss man allerdings schon sagen, dass der Barsch ein Massenfisch ist, auch wenn große Exemplare in den meisten Gewässern nicht so häufig sind.
Was ein C&R angeht, so würde ein zurücksetzen sicher das Vorkommen von einigen wenigen besonders großen Exemplaren fördern, nur würde sich an der Bestandsentwicklung der Barsche nichts ändern. Gerade bei den Barschen stehen bei einer Entnahme immer genug kleinere Individuen zur Verfügung, um den Platz einzunehmen. Auch wird das Alter der größeren Barsche oft überschätzt. Bei entsprechenden Bedingungen können Barsche schon nach zwei Jahren zu brauchbaren Speisefischen mit durchaus ansehnlicher Größe heranwachsen....

|wavey:


----------



## frogile (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

[FONT=&quot]Ich finds schade, dass jeder nur von Edelfischen und unedlen Fischen redet, für mich sind alle Fische edel und ich freu mich über jeden Fang.[/FONT]


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Thomas, 
mich stört das Wort " Fischunkraut und Edelfisch " gewaltig, dass hättest Du Dir als Mod. verkneifen sollen.

Was kann der Lachs dafür, dass er ein Lachs ist ? Was kann der Brassen dafür, dass er ein Brassen ist? 

Es sind 2 Fischarten, welche, wenn sie nicht evolutionär in ihrem jeweiligen Lebensraum wichtig währen, bestimmt schon ausgestorben währen ( es gibt noch Länder, da kommen spezielle Lachsarten noch massenweise vor. Ich rede hier also nicht nur vom "Atlantischen " Lachs ).

Also, jeder Fisch hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und sollte auch dem entsprechend gewürdigt, benannt, behandelt und beangelt werden.

PS : In meinen Augen gibt es keine " Edelfische" !


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

...ich finde den Begriff "Edelfisch" unnötig und total irreführend!

Jeder sollte für sich bestimmen, was er als "edlen" Fang ansieht!

Ich unterscheide für mich nur "Speisefische" und "Beifang" - wobei "Beifang" nichts unedles hat, sondern mir einfach nur nicht so gut schmeckt und deshalb wenn möglich schonenst wieder entgleitet...weil wegen glitschig und so!

Versuche möglichst selektiv zu Angeln, aber wenn mal ein Hecht auf Tauwurm drangeht, den ich nicht so gerne mag, dann passiert das eben und er kommt möglichst schnell und schonend wieder in sein Element!

Ernie


----------



## frogile (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

|good: (die letzten 2)


----------



## Colophonius (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hi

Ich kann dir zwar wegen Barschgewässer leider nicht helfen, allerdings wegen der C + R Frage.
Normalerweise setzt ich Barsche zurück - doch leider fange ich die meisten beim Wurmangeln, oft aus den Kiemen blutend...


----------



## Dart (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Frogile+Knispel
Ich denke mal das Thomas das in Anlehnung an die Klassifizierung unserer Vorväter meint
Gruss Reiner


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich finde den Begriff Edelfisch - auch wenn es ihn nun einmal gibt - auch äußerst unglücklich.

Er bezieht sich nur auf die Küche. Aber was ist schon Edel? 

Für den Karpfenangler ist der Karpfen edel. So edel, daß man ihn in vielen Fällen grundsätzlich zurücksetzt. Woran liegt das? Will man auch in Zukunft dicke Karpfen angeln oder liegt das einfach am vermeintlich schlechten geschmack? Oder geht es den Karpfenbeständen allgemein gar so dreckig? 

Wenn jeder Angler mal ganz ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, dann sind für ihn doch die auserwählten Zielfische edler als andere Fischarten, oder nicht?

Wer eine Laube als Köfi auf Hecht verwendet, gibt doch allein durch diese Handlung dem Hecht automatisch einen höheren Status als der Laube, dem Rotauge etc.

Es wird ja immer wieder gern gesagt: alle Fische sind gleichwertig etc. Aber für welchen Angler ist das schon wirklich so? Ich kenn keinen. Manche Fischarten sind mir einfach egal, weil ich damit nichts anzufangen weiß oder mir die Fangmethoden dafür nicht zusagen. Das (Nicht-)Vorhandensein solcher Arten ist für mich ja praktisch nur relevant, wenn das Wechselwirkungen mit meinen Zielfischen bedeutet. Da natürlich alles Leben in einem Gewässer irgendwie zusammenhängt ist natürlich eine verschwundene Art grundsätzlich ein Verlust, es sei denn es handelt sich um eingeschleppte, unwillkommene Arten wie Katzenwels, Sonnenbarsch & Co.

Bitte nicht hauen, ist nur mal ne andere Perspektive. Wer mal ehrlich ist, wird schon einsehen, daß für denjenigen der eigene Zielfisch eben wichtiger ist, als andere Fische. Von kompletten Allroundanglern mal abgesehen.


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff Edelfisch - auch wenn es ihn nun einmal gibt - auch äußerst unglücklich.
> 
> Er bezieht sich nur auf die Küche. Aber was ist schon Edel?
> 
> ...



Stimme Dir da voll und ganz zu!!! #6 

Und: "...Bitte nich hauen..." => sehr geil!!! LOL :q


----------



## Keek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@TollerHecht: 
Was für ein sinnfreier Post...Was für einen Grund sollte Thomas haben den Barsch zu hypen!? Ist er bei einem Tacklehersteller am Umsatz beteiligt? Vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht, dass er einen der großen Barsche einfach nur gerne mal fangen würde? Ich habe - zugegeben eher zufällig - an einem Tag mal drei richtig große Brocken jenseits der 40er Marke gefangen und habe mich darüber weitaus mehr gefreut als über die zig Hechte, die wir in dem Urlaub in Schweden gefangen haben.

Und dazu:
"Uns ist erst einmal der Stein ins Rollen gebracht, funktioniert es schön artig nachdem Schneeballprinzip und schwupdiwup hat die Angelwelt einen neuen Modefisch!"
Vielleicht lag es ja auch daran, dass der Barsch in den allermeisten Fällen nicht groß genug ist um ihn zu verwerten. Dann das Problem, dass die meisten sicher nicht wissen, dass schuppen fast nicht möglich ist. 

Und spätestens jetzt hast Du bewiesen, dass Du echt keinen Plan hast:
"Und unter uns nen ollen Zander, Hecht, Wels oder Barsch kann man doch nicht mal essen, dieses fettige, schlabbrige und tranige Fleisch und dazu dieses rumgepuhle wegen diesen tausenden von Gräten in den Filets"
Barsch und Zander sind wohl die schmackhaftesten Süßwasserfische, die es bei uns gibt. Warum sollte das Kilo sonst so teuer sein und in jedem guten Retaurant als Delikatesse angepriesen werden!? Barsch, Zander und Hecht sind alles andere als tranig, fettig und schlabberig - der Wels passt nicht in diese Aufzählung. Und beim Hecht hast Du auch Recht was die Gräten angeht.
Also vielleicht mal einen Gang zurück schalten!
Man muß ja auch nicht zu jedem Thread was sagen
|uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@Keek:

Ich glaube es gibt keinen grund für Anfeindungen.

Du hast den Post von toller Hecht nicht ganz verstanden.

Zum einen hat er ja recht - Barsch IST groß in Mode. Stimmt einfach.

und der letzte Satz war imo absichtlich so verfasst - nicht wegen mangelnder Kenntniss - sondern um mal zu zeigen, wie es sich anhört, wenn man den Spieß umdrehen würde. Ich denke das sollte eher zum nachdenken anregen.

Warum kann nicht jemand seinen persönlichen Standpunkt näher bringen ohne gleich als Nichts-ahnender dargestellt zu werden? Wenn du eine andere Meinung hast, dann bring sie zur Diskussion.


----------



## Dart (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Einen völlig "unedlen" Aspekt zu den kleineren Barschen hätte ich noch, es sind wüste Laichräuber


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich hab nix gegen Barsche, aber als Zielfisch sind sie für mich im Prinzip uninteressant. Letztlich fange ich doch dann und wann mal einen großen Barsch (letztes Jahr 45er und 46er, vorletztes Jahr 50er, vor drei Jahren 47er) über den ich mich dann auch freue, aber nichts destotrotz steht diese Art für mich nur im untereren Bereich der Liga erstrebenswerten Fänge.


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Was ein C&R angeht, so würde ein zurücksetzen sicher das Vorkommen von einigen wenigen besonders großen Exemplaren fördern, nur würde sich an der Bestandsentwicklung der Barsche nichts ändern. Gerade bei den Barschen stehen bei einer Entnahme immer genug kleinere Individuen zur Verfügung, um den Platz einzunehmen.


Das allerdings ist ausgemachter Stuss. Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo früher sehr viele und oft auch gute Barsche gefangen wurden. Heute ist gezieltes Barschangeln dort sinnlos. Kormorane oder Welse sind dort nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden um den Bestand so nachhaltig zu schädigen. Es ist schlichtweg das Werk jener Angler, die sich damit rühmen früher mal mit einem Eimer voll  Barsche nach Hause gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Keek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@WickedWalleye:

Wo hast Du in meinem Post eine Anfeindung entdeckt? Ich bin entspannt...

Stimmt, der Barsch ist wohl in Mode...und das ist auch gut so!!! Ich kann mich an Zeiten aus meinen Kindertagen erinnern, da sind nicht wenige Angler mit den Barschen ganz mies umgesprungen. Sie wurden abgeschlagen und auf ne Kuhkoppel geworfen - mit der Begründung, dass man sie sonst sofort wieder am Haken hätte! Vielleicht hilft der Hype ja dabei sowas zu vermeiden...

Also ich hab mir den Post nochmal durchgelesen und glaube DU interpretierst da was rein, was so nicht gemeint war. Ist ja auch wurscht. Aber generell ist es unglücklich wenn Ironie in den Posts verwendet wird und die nicht offensichtlich wird. Geschrieben ist eben nicht gesprochen, da kann schon mal was falsch ankommen!
Jeder kann seine Meinung kundtun, aber ist er nicht auch Thomas angegangen und hat ihm "Barschkult unterstellt"?
 
Ist ja gut...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Keek schrieb:


> Wo hast Du in meinem Post eine Anfeindung entdeckt? Ich bin entspannt...





Keek schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt hast Du bewiesen, dass Du echt keinen Plan hast:





Ich denke nicht, daß "Toller Hecht" Barsche und Zander für ungenießbare, grätenreiche Fische hält. #c

Aber ich gebe Dir recht, so kommen online schnell Missverständnisse auf. Wenn jemand sich darüber aufregt, was jemand anders garnicht so gemeint hat und sich jemand dann darüber aufregt, daß sich jemand aufregt ... usw. |uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...*ich finde den Begriff "Edelfisch" unnötig und total irreführend!*
> 
> *Jeder sollte für sich bestimmen, was er als "edlen" Fang ansieht!*
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Ernie,#h

ich kann deine Argumentation gut verstehen.Aber ganz so
einfach ist die Sache leider doch nicht.
Vor vielen Jahren(bin nun mal ein alter Knacker) habe ich bei
Bad Münster am Stein mit Köfi auf Aal gefischt.Bei der un-
ausweichlichen Kontrolle wurde auch mein Hakenköder unter
die Lupe genommen.
Fazit: Der Kontrolleur wollte mir ans Leder weil ich mit einem
Edelfisch als Köder angelte.
Jetzt rate einmal,um welchen "Edelfisch" es sich handelte.|kopfkrat

*Es war ein Rotauge.*

Mir wäre es niemals in den Sinn gekommen,dass ein Rotauge 
in einem anderen Bundesland als "Edelfisch" geführt wird.
Bin letztendlich gut aus der Sache heraus gekommen,aber der Begriff "Edelfisch" ist für ich seit dem doch sehr schwammig.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Keek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Naja komm...."Anfeindung"...da haben wir aber alle hier schon ganz andere Klamotten gelesen!
Ist ja nun auch gut...wenn ich das nicht gepeilt habe, dann mea culpa...und sorry!  :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Dart schrieb:


> Einen völlig "unedlen" Aspekt zu den kleineren Barschen hätte ich noch, es sind wüste Laichräuber



Sind das nicht alle Raubfische?


----------



## Dart (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Eigentlich ja...und nicht nur die Raubfische. Bei kleineren Gewässern hab ich halt oft kleine Barsche wie Staubsauger, an den Waidlöchern der Friedfische beobachten können.
Und nu mal wieder flink..back to Topic
Gruss Reiner


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,#h
> 
> ich kann deine Argumentation gut verstehen.Aber ganz so
> einfach ist die Sache leider doch nicht.
> ...


 

Ups - das wäre mir auch nie in den Sinn gekommen!

Aber Du hast mit Sicherheit vor dem Angeln einen Wisch / Erlaubniskarte / Satzung des Vereins etc. zu lesen bekommen, auf dem dann sinngemäß in etwa etwas gestanden haben müßte wie :

..."Edelfische sind: ........blablabla...und Rotaugen....blablabla"

oder?

Die Definition obliegt anscheinend immer dem Fischereiberechtigten vor Ort, aber das wäre mir vermutlich ganz genauso passiert, da ich ein Rotauge auch niemals unter den "Edelfischen" vermutet hätte, so sehr mir der Begriff "Edelfisch" auch widerstrebt und ich wahrlich nicht denke, dass Rotaugen "unedel" sind!

...tztztz...andere (Bundes-) Länder...andere Sitten!

Da hilft es als Gastangler wohl nur, sich über die Regeln VOR dem Angeln mal richtig zu informieren, oder?

Ernie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Fluß, See oder Talsperre, wo kann man während eines Kurzurlaubes mit relativer Sicherheit auch Barsche jenseits der Handtellergröße erwischen?


Also dazu gibt es eigentlich die klassische Aussage, dass Barsche in sehr klarem Wasser gut und groß gedeihen, vorausgesetzt auch viel Nahrung. 
Aus schwedischen Seen kenne ich das auch so, Typ Hecht-Schlei See, mit viel Barsch, und wichtig: massig (Mrd.) Rotauge und Ukelei. Dort sah ich auch die größten Barsche bisher live, allerdings mit Hechtgerät ... |rolleyes geht nicht.
Trotzdem inhalieren manchemal welche einen mittleren Gummifisch am dicken grün-ummantelten Stahlvorfach, aber öfter stelle ich fest, das selbst mit leichtestem Kunstköderspinngeschirr nichts auszurichten ist, wenn man mal eine gesichtete Großbarschgruppe gezielt beharkt. 
Aber ich bin eben primär mit Hechtgeschirr los und nicht Barsch-spezialisiert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ups - das wäre mir auch nie in den Sinn gekommen!
> 
> Aber Du hast mit Sicherheit vor dem Angeln einen Wisch / Erlaubniskarte / Satzung des Vereins etc. zu lesen bekommen, auf dem dann sinngemäß in etwa etwas *gestanden haben müßte wie :*
> 
> ...


 

Nein,nur der Begriff "Edelfische" ohne weitere Definition
wurde genannt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> Das allerdings ist ausgemachter Stuss. Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo früher sehr viele und oft auch gute Barsche gefangen wurden. Heute ist gezieltes Barschangeln dort sinnlos. Kormorane oder Welse sind dort nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden um den Bestand so nachhaltig zu schädigen. Es ist schlichtweg das Werk jener Angler, die sich damit rühmen früher mal mit einem Eimer voll  Barsche nach Hause gegangen zu sein.



Das allerdings ist ausgemachter Stuss.  Fischpaule hat schon recht wenn er sagt 



> Was ein C&R angeht, so würde ein zurücksetzen sicher das Vorkommen von einigen wenigen besonders großen Exemplaren fördern, nur würde sich an der Bestandsentwicklung der Barsche nichts ändern. Gerade bei den Barschen stehen bei einer Entnahme immer genug kleinere Individuen zur Verfügung, um den Platz einzunehmen.


Ich war jetzt erst an der Müritz und hab sie zu abertausenden stehen sehen die Jungbarsche die früher oder später gewiss abwachsen werden. Und die Müritz ist als deutschlands bestes Barschgewässer bekannt wo auch nicht wenige Angler auch wirklich viel Barsch entnehmen. Und ich möchte behaupten nachdem ich mit dort ansässigen Fischern gesprochen habe das der Bestand dort in Ordnung ist auch wenn früher sicher alles besser war.

Was du sagst zielt ich muss schon fast wiedermal sagen nur darauf ab den Anglern eins auszuwischen die keine Releaser sind. Oder willst du allen ernstes behaupten das ein zwei Hansle  die sich damit brüsten früher eimerweise Barsch mitgenommen haben dafür verantwortlich zu machen was den allgemeinen Barschbestand deutschlandweit angeht? 

Du pauschalisierst zu sehr, und das was Fischpaule meinte ist das was allgemein gültig ist. Das konnte ich in dem Gespräch mit den Fischer erfahren. Und wenn die Barschbestände und das weiss ich in vielen Gewäsern rückläufig sind so liegt das sicher nicht an die Eimertragenden Angler die das Früher praktiziert haben. Sondern an so sachen wie du sie hier z.B. nachlesen kannst.

Nix für ungut


----------



## actron (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer kann mir bitte mal erklären,was überhaupt ein "Edelfisch"
> ist?Wenn ich vom kulinarischen ausgehe,dann ist für mich ein
> Barsch 10X eher ein Edelfisch als so eine verzüchtete Forelle
> im Puff.
> ...



dem stimme ich auch zu... ne gezüchtete Forelle kann dem Barsch nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

...also, wenn Du als Gastangler keine "interne" Definition des Begriffs "Edelfisch" bekommen hast, dann hättest Du auch keinen wirklichen Ärger bekommen können (...da wird mein Juristen-Ich rebellisch) - denn anscheinend gibt es da gar keine allgemeingültige Definition!

Das finde ich sehr bedenklich, da es so scheint, als ob jeder Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers sich selbst definiert, was ein "Edelfisch" ist und was nicht! (...und das individuell und ausdrücklich!).

Das einzig halbwegs praxistaugliche, was ich bisher recherchieren konnte ist eine Regel, nachdem alles als Köderfisch verboten sein soll, was ein Mindestmaß und oder eine Schonzeit hat (...Mindestmaße regelt ja jedes Bundesland autonom) - das leuchtet mir auch halbwegs ein, obwohl ich dann auch wieder nicht sicher bin, ob ich nicht mit einem maßigen Fisch als Köder fischen dürfte!

Soll jetzt auch alles, was ein Mindestmaß hat ein "Edelfisch" sein???...oder sind "Edelfische" immer die Fische, die z.B. Vereine mit Tagesfangmengen limitieren???

Trotzdem kann ich keine allgemein gültige und klare (also auch rechtsverbindliche) Definition des Wortes "Edelfisch" finden!

...wird aber langsam off-topic hier - *aber die Frage, ob der Barsch nun ein "Edelfisch" ist, läßt sich wohl nur beantworten, wenn man überhaupt mal weiß, WAS denn eigentlich ein Edelfisch ist!*

...und da finde ich nix allegmeingültiges drüber!

Bei mir an der Talsperre (=Verein) sind die Edelfische vom Verein definiert: Forelle, Aal, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen - da scheint es nur die Fische zu treffen, deren Fangzahl ebenfalls limitiert ist!

Weiß nun einer was ein "Edelfisch" (rechts-verbindlich, eindeutig und klar) ist???

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Die Frage nach dem Ederlfisch stellte ich auch bewusst deswegen, weil ich den Begriff nicht gerade für glücklich halte.. Hätte ihn vielleicht wie das Unkraut auch in Anführungszeichen setzen müssen, damit jeder die Intention verstehen kann.



> Und ganz ehrlich auch dieses frisch eröffnete Thema vom Threadersteller zielt m.M.n. auch nur in diese eine Richtung! Sinn und Zweck ist es mal wieder einen Fisch in den Vordergrund zu drücken.


Stimmt eigentlich. 
Weil ich dieses ganze Zander/Hecht/Mefo etc. Getue bald nicht mehr abkann - inkl. der jetzt hier auch auftretenden Diskussionen...

Aber danke an die, welche hier die Frage beantwortet haben und versucht haben onTopic zu bleiben.....


----------



## thepainter (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Also, wenn ich mich (als alter Uhu) an ein Pokalangeln in meiner Jugend erinnere, was ca 30 Jahre her ist, dann weiss ich noch, das mir jemand den Pokal weggeschnappt hat weil er 2 Barsche gefangen hatte, und ich nur Brassen und Rotfedern. 
Barsch als Edelfisch wurde damals höher bewertet als Weissfisch.(Angelverein Rhauderfehn)
Seitdem ist Barsch für mich ein Edelfisch..habs halt so gelernt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hab grade gesehen dass ich doch Edelfisch und edel immer in Anführungszeichen hatte, nur in der Überschrift nicht..


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@Thomas9904

sollte es Dich einmal nach Bremen verschlagen, bekommst Du von mir eine Gastkarte für einen See ausgestellt, da werden Deine " Barschträume " mehr als erfüllt werden ( aber nur in der Zeit vom 1.6 - 31.12 eines jeden Jahres )


----------



## ernie1973 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Also - um es kurz zu machen:

Da ich Barsch gerne esse und deswegen gerne fange ist er für mich ein "edler Fisch"!

Aber um auf Deine Frage wirklich antworten zu können, müßte mal wirklich klar sein, was ein "Edelfisch" sein soll, da dieser Begriff entweder garnicht, oder überall anders definiert ist! (mit oder ohne Anführungszeichen finde ich das Wort sehr verwirrend und unklar!)

Kurz und knapp: 

Ich finde Barsche toll, sofern sie eine verwertbare Größe haben!

Ernie

PS:

Da das Wort "Edelfisch" auch anscheinend oft in rechtlich relevanter Form von Vereinen etc. verwendet wird, sollte es durchaus mal genauer beleuchtet werden, oder???
Wie der Eintrag des Kollegen oben gezeigt hat, kann man sonst echte Probleme bekommen, wenn Rotaugen auf einmal (Vereins-) rechtlich zu "Edelfischen" gezählt werden!


----------



## the big catch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

also,bei uns in westerrönfeld an dem nord-ostsee-kanal geht grad die Hölle ab,was Barsche angeht,ich komm da jeden angeltag auf meine kosten und kann mich nacher auf einen leckeren grillabend mit den barschis freuen#6
Tageskarten sind kein problem bei gabriel in rendsburg gibt´s welche zu kaufen.

Ach ja,Barsche sind für mich in jedem fall "Edelfische".Erstens schmecken sie so,zweitens ist es nicht so leicht wie es sich einige vorstellen(angel rein,barsch raus etc.)

Gruß aus dem Norden the big catch


----------



## Fischpaule (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> Das allerdings ist ausgemachter Stuss. Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo früher sehr viele und oft auch gute Barsche gefangen wurden. Heute ist gezieltes Barschangeln dort sinnlos. Kormorane oder Welse sind dort nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden um den Bestand so nachhaltig zu schädigen. Es ist schlichtweg das Werk jener Angler, die sich damit rühmen früher mal mit einem Eimer voll  Barsche nach Hause gegangen zu sein.



:q:q, du kannst ja die Barsche mal zählen - aber alle Größen - und wenn nicht gerade gravierende Veränderungen des Gewässerzusandes von statten gegangen sind, wirst du feststellen, dass die Populationsstärke nicht abgenommen hat - sicher kann es sein, dass die Chance auf einen jenseits der 50cm gering geworden ist - aber auf die Gesamtpopulation hat das keinen Einfluß...

Thomas hat schon Recht, der Barsch wird viel zu sehr unterschätzt - ich nehme mal an, dass das wohl daran liegen wird, dass solch ein Barsch auf einem Foto naturlich weitaus weniger hermacht, als ein großer Zander oder Hecht, obwohl in dem Barschfängethema wirklich prächtige Exemplare zu sehen sind#6


#h


----------



## fish - hunter (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich hab mich jetzt durch einen ganzen Haufen Antworten gekämpft, die ich nicht nochmal lesen würde, hätte ich vorher gewusst wie weit hier vom Thema abgerutscht worden ist.:c

Ich finde den Barsch absolut gleichwertig mit jedem anderen Raubfisch. Angle sehr gern auf die etwas kleineren Räuber, und auch wenn manchmal kleine Exemplare dabei sind, macht es trotzdem Spass.

Nicht zuletzt ist der Barsch auch ein hervorragender Speisefisch, zumindest nach meinem Geschmack. Um das umstrittene Wort zu benutzen, voll "edel". hehe

Wie viele andere bin ich kein Experte was Fischbestände und Gewässerbewirtschaftung angeht, aber Beobachtungen in unserern Vereinsgewässern nach kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, es macht gar nichts auch mal kleinere Barsche mitzunehmen und somit mehr Futterangebot und Platz für die später großen Modelle zu schaffen.

Das Thema ist übrigens sehr interessant, freue mich auf weitere Erfahrungen und Meinungen. Jeder hat doch seinen eigenen Lieblingsfisch, oder?:vik:

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Also erstmal zu dem Wort *Edelfisch*:

Der kommt ja wohl fischereiwirtschaftlich-biologisch eher von dem Begriff ver*edeln*, nicht wahr? 
Damit sind eben Raubfische, die durch Futterfischaufnahme zu stattlichen Exemplaren heranwachsen, die "Edelfische", weil Veredler der Fischbiomasse. Relativ kleine Barsche zählen dabei zu den Futterfischen, somit keine Edelfische.

Genauso ist die Definition damit auch partiell subjektiv, je nachdem welche Raubfische noch auf der Veredelungsskala gesehen werden, Barsch und Aal sind dabei so Wackelkandidaten. Rotaugen und Karpfen können nun mal keine Edelfische sein, da interpretiert jemand etwas falsch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also erstmal zu dem Wort *Edelfisch*:
> 
> Der kommt ja wohl fischereiwirtschaftlich-biologisch eher von dem Begriff ver*edeln*, nicht wahr?
> Damit sind eben Raubfische, die durch Futterfischaufnahme zu stattlichen Exemplaren heranwachsen, die "Edelfische", weil Veredler der Fischbiomasse. Relativ kleine Barsche zählen dabei zu den Futterfischen, somit keine Edelfische.
> ...


 

Aber wer??

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo früher sehr viele und oft auch gute Barsche gefangen wurden. Heute ist gezieltes Barschangeln dort sinnlos. Kormorane oder Welse sind dort nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden um den Bestand so nachhaltig zu schädigen. Es ist schlichtweg das Werk jener Angler, die sich damit rühmen früher mal mit einem Eimer voll  Barsche nach Hause gegangen zu sein.


Das läßt aber einfach auf Überangelung schliessen, vor allem einen Scheueffekt, der bei Barschen sehr sehr hoch ist. Vor allem wo diese im Schwarm sehr schnell lernen, ein Alarmsignal eines gewitzten Fisches reicht, dass keiner mehr an Köder geht. Ich kann sehr oft Barsche sehen, anwerfen, aber nichts haken. Die Fische sind sichtbar da, trotzdem bekommt man mit dem gängigen Methoden an den intensiver beangelten Gewässern nichts vernünftig großes mehr.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> :q:q, du kannst ja die Barsche mal zählen - aber alle Größen - und wenn nicht gerade gravierende Veränderungen des Gewässerzusandes von statten gegangen sind, wirst du feststellen, dass die Populationsstärke nicht abgenommen hat - sicher kann es sein, dass die Chance auf einen jenseits der 50cm gering geworden ist - aber auf die Gesamtpopulation hat das keinen Einfluß...


Ich gebe Fischpaule da soweit recht: Es ist ein Riesenunterschied, wieviel Barsche dort wohnen, und wieviel dort beissen und zu fangen sind. Gerade beim Barsch, s.o. 
Im klaren Wasser ist ein Barsch wohl auch erheblich schwerer zu fangen, einmal kann alles leichter gesehen und erkannt werden, dazu gibt es bei günstigen Futterbedingungen viele Große, die entsprechend zur Scheu aller Barsche beitragen. Hinzu kommt, daß Barsche im Rudel ohne Probleme sich in die Gewässerweite zurückziehen, wenn ihnen das Ufer nicht behagt, gestört ist. Als Bootsangler kommt man an großen klaren interessanten Gewässern viel leichter an große Barsche denn als Uferangler.

Gerade die Dezimierung von viel Kleinbarsch führt laut Dieter Schicker auch zu einem Anwachsen und Aufkommen der Großbarsche, die dann unter den kleinen aufräumen und die Situation für Großbarsche erheblich verbessern. Interessanterweise ist laut den Barsch-Experten nur der Großbarsch in der Lage die Verbuttung zu verhindern und eine natürliche Bestandspyramide herzustellen, nicht Hecht oder Zander. 
Und durch intensives Barsch-Kochpott-zocken leistet man bei einem übervolkerten Gewässer dazu wieder den nötigen Anschub, nämlich die Futterkonkurrenz zu entspannen, groß werden zu ermöglichen.
Dann gibt es auch viel weniger kleine dort zu fangen, die großen sind viel vorsichtiger, das Gewässer erscheint barsch-leerer. Das soll aber eigentlich im Interesse der Angler sein, die eben nicht mit dem 15cm Fritierfisch zufrieden sind. 

Insofern ist das Zurücksetzen mittlerer Raubbarsche von 25-40cm sinnvoller, als kleine zurückzusetzen, die bei gutem Barschlaichaufkommen einfach zuviel sind: raus damit!


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Karpfen können nun mal keine Edelfische sein, da interpretiert jemand etwas falsch.



Das sieht diese Firma dessen täglich Brot es ist aber ganz anders. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

So gesehen ist es aber klar:
Fische, die Fische veredeln, sind Raubfische!

Daß jemand Interesse hat, neben den eigentlichen Veredlungsraubfischen auch mit seinen anderen Wirtschaftfischen zu konkurrieren, ist ja wohl klar! :m

"müssen sich diese Produkte wohlschmeckend sein. Der Karpfen, der auch schon mal als Planktonschwein bezeichnet wird, erfüllt diese
Bedingungen." 

Also ganz klar selber gesagt, der zählt nicht zu den Veredlern, gleichwohl hat er aber andere Edelfische.

Interessanterweise trifft das auch die Meinung und das Gefühl der meisten Spinnangler: Ein Fischfresser ist Edel, ein Pelletfresser o.ä. nicht, der ist unedel weil er nicht veredelt, ganz im Sinne des Planktonschweins. Und da kann wohl jeder bestätigen: Ein fischfressender Veredler (kurz und uneindeutig Edelfisch betitelt) schmeckt einfach besser, insofern wieder edler!

In dem Sinne ist der wildlebende fischfressende Raubbarsch (ab ca. 20cm)  dann eindeutig ein Edelfisch.

Das deckt sich übrigens sehr gut mit Svens Beurteilung, die ich auch teile:


Nordangler schrieb:


> Persönlich sehe ich die kleinen Barsche als Konsumfisch und die großen Barsche als Edelfisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Für mich bleibt jeder Fisch ein Fisch, egal in welcher Form.Ich freue mich über jeden Fang.Ob Klodeckel oder Barsch,der Stellenwert für das Kulinarische Beiseite,hat aber am Wasser für mich vorerst nichts zu suchen.Natürlich schmeckt nicht jedem der Barsch oder XYZ.Aber gleich dadurch eine Klassifizierung zu erstellen ist für mich völliger Schwachsinn!

Nicht erschlagen bitte =)


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Interessanterweise trifft das auch die Meinung und das Gefühl der meisten Spinnangler: Ein Fischfresser ist Edel, ein Pelletfresser o.ä. nicht, der ist unedel weil er nicht veredelt, ganz im Sinne des Planktonschweins. :



;+ Wir unterhalten uns hier über 2 Unterschiedliche Threads.

Die Zuchtforelle ist Peletfresser und sicher ganz unbestritten ein Edelfisch. (Auch wenn die Meinungen hier auseinandergehen weil viele diese Fische verdammen)


----------



## jannisO (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

ich seh es so. der barsch ist für mich vom optischen her ein sehr schöner fisch, auch wenn ich seine stacheln nicht mag. Fischunkraut ist er absolut nicht auch wenn es einige gewässer gibt, oftmals kleine teiche, wo er sehr schnell verbuttet. es mag sein, und so ging es mir auch schon dann und wann, das es nevt, wenn ein teich verbuttet ist und mann ehwig nur kleine barsche fängt. jedoch wird man immer wieder belohnt wenn man einen prachtkerl fängt. persönlich nehme ich keinen barsch unter 30cm mit. die jenigen welche drunter liegen setze ich so schonen wie möglich wieder ins gewässer zurück.
einen schönen barsch, betrachtet man jetzt die speisequalität, ziehe ich einigen anderen fischen vor. aus diesen grund kann ich für mich nur noch mals betonnen das der barsch kein FISCHUNKRAUT ist. #6


----------



## froxter (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Barsch find ich klasse....

*Bereits ein 30er macht an der UL-Rute mächtig Spaß
*Sehen toll aus, für mich der attraktivste unserer Fische
*Schmecken superlecker. Geräuchert, gegrillt, gebraten....hmmm....

Ob er jetzt "edel" ist oder nicht ist mir dabei echt schnuppe....

just my 2ct


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



jannisO schrieb:


> ies mag sein, und so ging es mir auch schon dann und wann, das es nevt, *wenn ein teich verbuttet ist* und mann ehwig nur kleine barsche fängt. jedoch wird man immer wieder belohnt wenn man einen prachtkerl fängt. persönlich nehme ich keinen barsch unter 30cm mit. die jenigen welche drunter liegen setze ich so schonen wie möglich wieder ins gewässer zurück.


Damit tust Du dem Gewässer aber gerade den schlechtesten Dienst, das ist eindeutig. :g Die paar großen Barsche, die sich gerade entwickelt haben rauszufangen, das ist übel für den Barschbestand.  Die kleinen raus, die großen zurück, damit die Verbuttung aufhört!


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Angel Det: Das Gewässer ist trüb! Und ich behaupte mal, dass der Barschbestand dort wirklich rapide abgenommen hat, denn es werden ja auch auf Naturköder keine mehr gefangen. 

@ Fischpaule: Ich habe gemeinsam mit dem Landesanglerverband vor vier Jahren eine elektrische Befischung an diesem Gewässer durchgeführt zwecks untersuchung der Fische auf Schadstoffe, dabei bekamen wir nicht die notwenigen 1000 g Barsch zusammen, weil wir nicht mehr als 4 mickrige Exemplare in den Kescher bekamen.... Da ist das Zählen in der Tat kein Problem. 


@ Ollek: Ich nehme dir den Post nicht krumm! Aber mich würde interessieren, was du im genannten Fall als Grund für den Bestandsrückgang siehst? PS: Habe heute 2 Hechte (allerdings auch die ersten dieses Jahr) mitgenommen, die nächste Woche ordnungsgemäß geräuchert und dann gegessen werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich habe gemeinsam mit dem Landesanglerverband vor vier Jahren eine elektrische Befischung an diesem Gewässer durchgeführt zwecks untersuchung der Fische auf Schadstoffe, dabei bekamen wir nicht die notwenigen 1000 g Barsch zusammen, weil wir nicht mehr als 4 mickrige Exemplare in den Kescher bekamen....


Ist das Gewässer denn so klein, dass das überhaupt möglich war? 
Dann ist das schon ein Sonderfall, den man mit den üblichen guten großen Barschgewässern nicht vergleichen kann. :g

Wenn Schadstoffe dem recht empfindlichen Barsch (und dem Ablaichen) in den Rücken fallen, ist aber alles vorbei, dazu gab es einen Anlaß?


----------



## schweizer (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Der Thomas 9904 wollte wissen wo es große edle Barsche gibt.
Versuch es doch mal im Schwarzwald im Schluchsee.Ein sehr gutes Barschrevier mit Kammeraden über 40.Boot kann man leihen in Schluchsee im Wolfsgrund für den ganzen Tag für 15.-€.Als Beifang gibt es Zander,Hecht,Alrute und Forellen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Angel Det: Nein, es ist schon recht groß. Ich wurde dann sogar zwei Tage später nochmal losgeschickt und musste während der Arbeitszeit angeln (so solls sein!!!) um gezielt ein paar Barsche zu fangen. Hab mir echte Mühe gegeben, aber keinen einzigen gefangen....
Und wiegesagt vor ca. 10 Jahren konnte man dort Barsche bis zum Abwinken fangen.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist das Gewässer denn so klein, dass das überhaupt möglich war?
> Dann ist das schon ein Sonderfall, den man mit den üblichen guten großen Barschgewässern nicht vergleichen kann. :g



Genau, da man in stehenden Gewässern nur Uferbereiche elektrisch befischen kann, da das physikalisch garnicht anders möglich ist.
Demzufolge ist das kein Argument gegen Fischpaules Beitrag, welcher in meinen Augen eine sachlich fundierte Aussage diesbezüglich getroffen hat.

René


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Angel Det: Nein, es ist schon recht groß.


Gut, dann ist das mit dem E-fischen aber keine so repräsentative Aussage. 
Ich weiß von einem Baggersee, dass die Barsche dort durchaus bis ganz unten bei Ü30m runtergehen - weil sie dort öfter weggesaugt werden. Man fängt so normal keine Barsche, trotzdem gibt es nachweislich sehr gute Exemplare, die eben nicht anglerisch gefangen werden. Ich habe in Schweden auf großen Natursehen auch anständige Barsche+Mengen nur weit draußen an Barschbergen finden können, das ist mit Boot+Echolot immerhin machbar. Von daher bin ich eben skeptisch, wie und wo sich Barsche einfach versteckt halten.


----------



## rutic (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - Die winzigen gleiten mir oft aus den Fingern, aber ab 30 cm kann man auch schonmal in der Tiefkühltruhe sammeln, bis es für ein Menue langt!
> 
> 
> Petri!
> ...


 
Wenn du weißt wie man Barsche abzieht.
Sie dann würzt und paniert , sie dann in eine Friteuse buchsierst,
Dann wirst du merken das die kleinen 20 -25 cm 
die geschmacklich Besten sind #6


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Blauzahn/Angel Det: Wo steht, dass es um einen See geht? Ich spreche oder besser gesagt schreibe von einem Fließgewässer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hab ich nicht begrenzt drauf, allerdings kenne ich keine großen Fließgewässer mit dem Boot so intim wie manche Seen. Ist aber annehmbar, dass die Barsche in großen und tiefen Fließgewässern auch wandern können, dann trifft das schon ähnlich zu wie bei riesigen Seen. 

Allerdings gewinnt der Aspekt Gewässerveschmutzung im großen Fließgewässer (ala Elbe z.B.) noch einen ganz anderen Stellenwert für die Barsche. Schon vor Jahren geisterten etliche Berichte über hormonverseuchte unfruchtbare Barsche durch verschiedene Öko+Fischereizeitungskolumnen. Gerade die Barschmännchen reagieren extrem auf Masthormone und Antibabypillen etc., sind nicht mehr fruchtbar. Die kommen aus jeder Kläranlage. 
Bei dem Wegbrechen eines Barschbestandes in einem großen Fließgewässer würde ich immer an erster Stelle sowas verdächtigen, was außerdem extrem schwierig nachzuweisen ist. Gerade die Berichte zu neuen Antibaby-Pillen mit Stoffen, die sich nicht ausfiltern lassen und auch sehr verdünnt wirksam bleiben sowie nur sehr aufwendig zu detektieren sind, fällt mir dazu ein. Beim Barsch sehe ich dort primär den Laich+Brutausfall, und das kann ich als Instand-Besetzer  mancher Seen und Teiche mit Barschen, und auch selber unter Wasser nachschauend, schon einschätzen, wie extrem eindrucksvoll sich Barsche selbst unter suboptimalen Bedingungen vermehren und ein Gewässer erobern können, sofern das mit dem Laichen nur klappt. Hier ist wirklich der Hauptfaktor zu suchen, denn Leerangeln kann man ein gutes Barschlaichgewässer nicht, das habe ich schon öfter versucht, das geht nicht! :g


----------



## jannisO (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder von euch wird ja auch immer wieder die unzähligen Diskussionen rund um c+r - mitkriegen.
> 
> Gerade bei selteneren oder "edleren" Fischen schlagen da schnell die Emotionen hoch...
> 
> ...


 
Rappbodetalsperre bei uns im harz.
genauer gesagt, die bucht von dem überleitungsstollen trogfurter brücke. bei einem bestimmten wasserstand, welcher gerade vorhanden ist, wimmelt es von barschen in allen größen. läst der wind zum abend nach, sieht man die größeren barsche rauben. am ende der bucht sind die meisten barsche und legt man sich auf das betonbotest drauf, fallen einen die augen raus. die ganz großen sind schwer zu fangen. möglicherweise weil sie genug nahrung haben, da sie ihre eigenen artgenossen fressen. köderfische muß man keine oder sollte man auch keine mit bringen. ein stock und eine senke genügt . damit fängt man die kleinen barsche, worauf wiederum die großen gehen. spaß macht es auf jeden fall dort. ein rat jedoch, auf keine fall auf grund angeln. jede montage bleibt dann drin. gastkarten gibt es in wernigerode und auch gewässerkarten.
ein nachteil gibt es aber auch. der ewige ärger zwischen anglern und jägern. |krach:
es gibt zwei angelparkplätze und obwohl es sehr gute wege um das ganze gewässer gibt, darf man nicht fahren. die jäger fühlen sich gestöhrt. vom angelparkplatz bis zum stollen sind es 5 km


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn/Angel Det: Wo steht, dass es um einen See geht? Ich spreche oder besser gesagt schreibe von einem Fließgewässer.



Servus Veit,
um welches große Fließgewässer handelt es sich denn und welchen Abschnitt habt ihr elektrisch befischt?

Die Folgerung das es sich um ein stehendes Gewässer handelt, gründet auf deine Aussage das dieses Gewässer in Bezug auf Barsch "leergefischt" sei.
Ein großes Fließgewässer (so wie von dir angesprochen) bringt auch die extremste "Hardcorepotticrew" nicht leer, um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken.
Entschuldige bitte die Polemik.

René


----------



## Angel-mäx (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Für mich giebt es als NICHT FISCHESSENDER ANGLER keinen Unterschied in Sachen EDEL oder UNEDEL-es sind Fische! allesamt und sie haben alle 1.ihre Daseinsberechtigung
2.ihren Sinn in der Nahrungskette
3.ihren Sinn allgemein in der Lücke in der sie die Evolution über jahrmillion eingefügt hat.
Es ist nicht an uns zu entscheiden was in der Tierwelt welche Wertstellung hat -*Wir haben keine in dieser Welt!!!!* Wir sind die,die sie grosskxxziger Weise erstellen-Wir waren noch nicht da, da gab es Fische und wir werden lange weg sein dann wird es sie immer noch geben.
Ich, als in meiner Zeit sehr eingeschränkter Freizeitfischer freue mich über jeden Fisch den ich unter Beachtung gewisser Regeln zum Landgang überreden kann,egal ob Groppe oder Wels,Barsch oder sonst einen anderen.Mir war bis jetzt jedes Lebewesen EDEL und das wird auch so bleiben.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Blauzahn: Saale in Wettin. Vor ca. 10 Jahren ein Barscheldorado vorallem im Bereich der Fähre. Damals wurde dann sehr intensiv auf Barsch geangelt und quasi alle wurden mitgenommen. Die Fänge sind dann innerhalb weniger Jahre rapide zurückgegangen und gehen jetzt gegen Null. Und zu der Zeit als dieses Gewässer so wie auch hier im Bereich Halle systematisch auf Barsch plattgefischt wurde, gabs dort bei weitem noch nicht so viel Wels und Kormoran wie jetzt.


----------



## Ollek (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Ollek: Ich nehme dir den Post nicht krumm! Aber mich würde interessieren, was du im genannten Fall als Grund für den Bestandsrückgang siehst? PS: Habe heute 2 Hechte (allerdings auch die ersten dieses Jahr) mitgenommen, die nächste Woche ordnungsgemäß geräuchert und dann gegessen werden.



Hast du den Link mitbekommen ? Ich glaube nicht an eine pauschale Aussage die letztendlich deutschlandweit gültig ist das für den allgemeinen Barschrückgang nur Leute verantwortlich sind die sich damit rühmen früher Eimerweise Barsche nach hause geschleppt haben. Glaub mir aber dafür gibts es durchaus andere Gründe.

Und Fischpaule hat eigentlich nur das bestätigt was mir die Müritzfischer jetzt erst am Wochenende bestätigt haben und dessen Aussage du ins Absurdum gezogen hast.

Glaub mir, aber der Barsch ist im allgemeinen ein recht widerstandsfähiger Fisch gegenüber Mitnahme durch "Kochtopfangler" und solange seine Population nicht durch anderweitige schädliche Einflüsse wie im Link beschrieben gefährdet ist sollte er sich auch in intensiver befischten Gewässern wie z.B die Müritz durch setzen.

Mir ging es persönlich um diese sehr überspitzt formulierte Aussage das es wiedermal die "Nicht releaser" sein sollen.

Das es Schwarze Schafe gibt wissen wir beide,aber dennoch sind selbst die nicht dafür der alleinige Grund.

Gruss


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Ollek: Sehr traurig was da an der Bode geschehen ist. So kann man einem Fischbestand in der Tat auch den Garaus machen.


----------



## Sickly (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> J
> Was mich mal interessieren würde an Hand der vielen erfahrenen Barschangler hier im Board (siehe Fangthread):
> Ob Fluß, See oder Talsperre, wo kann man während eines Kurzurlaubes mit relativer Sicherheit auch Barsche jenseits der Handtellergröße erwischen?



Als erstes fällt mir der Bodden ein, da fängt man schnell mal durch Zufall einen großen Barsch, dann aber an Hechtgerät wo es weniger Spass macht.
In einigen Mittelgebirgstalsperren sind tolle Barsche, da würde ich aber nicht Urlaub machen da dort einfach zu viel Wasser zwischen den Fischen ist, sprich sehr geringe Fischdichten. Ansonsten kenne ich zwei Kleinseen in Brandenburg in denen sich ein guter Bestand unentdeckt gehalten hat. Überall dort wo viele Angler sind haben es große Barsche schwer, sie wachsen langsam und werden so weit ich weiß von den Eingeborenen gern mitgenommen.


----------



## honeybee (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Sickly schrieb:


> sie wachsen langsam und werden so weit ich weiß von den *Eingeborenen* gern mitgenommen.



Sorry, aber darüber musste ich jetzt doch etwas schmunzeln :m|supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich.
> Weil ich dieses ganze Zander/Hecht/Mefo etc. Getue bald nicht mehr abkann - inkl. der jetzt hier auch auftretenden Diskussionen...



|kopfkrat

Hmmm, also wenn man einen solchen Thread aufmacht, dann weiß man auch was da für Diskussionen aufkommen, oder?

Sag jetzt nicht das war nicht geplant.


@Ollek:  Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft den Aussagen einen BERUFSFISCHERS, wenn es darum geht wie gut sich Fischbestände erholen, oder? Ja, sicher leben die davon. Aber wenn nix mehr da ist war es eben der Kormoran oder die Schwarzfischer.


----------



## Fischpaule (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> @Ollek:  Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft den Aussagen einen BERUFSFISCHERS, wenn es darum geht wie gut sich Fischbestände erholen, oder? *Ja, sicher leben die davon*....



....das ist schon eine sehr merkwürdige Logik...


:q:q:q eben, die leben davon!!!

Was meinst du wohl, für wen es wichtiger ist, sich mit Fischbestandsentwicklungen zu beschäftigen und diese einzuschätzen zu können -  für den, der sich gelegentlich mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne fängt oder den, dessen Existenz langfristig daran hängt|kopfkrat|supergri

|wavey:


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich denke der Begriff "Edelfisch" geht auf vorige Generationen zurück und bezeichnet die als hochwertig angesehenen Speisefische. Von daher sollte der Barsch auch dazu zählen. Sicher ist es Ansichtssache eines jeden Einzelnen welche Fischart er als hochwertigen Speisefisch ansieht.

Ich fange an der Donau regelmäßig Barsche, die größeren beim Grundangeln, kleinere beim Spinnfischen. Ich nehme auch fast jeden davon mit, erstens fange ich sie nicht eimerweise und zweitens essen wir sie gerne. Ich habe absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, denn ich gehe angeln um Fische zu fangen und diese nach Möglichkeit auch zu verwerten und beim Barsch ist diese Möglichkeit immer gegeben.

Das ich oder andere Angler es deshalb schaffen würden die Donau barschfrei zu machen, halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These.

Gezielt auf kapitale zu angeln ist hier schwierig, weil die Burschen ganz einfach so wahnsinnig viel Platz haben dir aus dem Weg zu gehen. Allerdings ging meinem Neffen letztes Jahr auf Anhieb ein 45er an den Haken.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ....das ist schon eine sehr merkwürdige Logik...
> 
> 
> :q:q:q eben, die leben davon!!!



Ich finde diese Logik auch sehr merkwürdig.

Trotzdem wird sich zumindest an meinem Heimatgewässer absolut nicht eingeschränkt, was den Aalfang angeht, auch wenn es dieser Spezies dramatisch schlecht geht. Und das finde ich ziemlich kurzsichtig. Man kann die Fischer da auch gern als uneinsichtige Starrköpfe bezeichnen. Und schuld am Rückgang des Aals hat natürlich nur schwarze Vogel. Ach ja und die Franzosen natürlich.

Um dir mal zu zeigen, wie logisch die Fischer bei uns denken sagt ein kleines Bild sicher mehr als tausend Worte. So fängt man bei uns abwandernde Aale. In Rhein und Elbe wird das AFAIK ähnlich gehandhabt. Krabbenkutter mitten in den Fluß mit ausgebreiteten Armen. Und damit holen die den Aal in TONNEN raus.

Daß die damit Raubbau an ihrer Existenzgrundlage betreiben interessiert die garnicht. Hauptsache erstmal ein halbes Jahr ausgesorgt. Herrliche Tradition. Nebenbei erwähnt werden dabei auch einige Satzaale gefangen, die zum Großteil von den Angelvereinen besetzt wurden. Das ist alles legal und abgesegnet.

/sorry für OT


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Wow, die sind mit dem Kutter unterwegs |bigeyes

Jawoll so wird leergefischt |rolleyes , allerdings haben die Flußfischer in unseren Breiten doch noch gemäßigtere Methoden.

Da wären wir nun wieder beim Begriff Edelfisch der hier auf den Aal voll zutrifft, zumindest was den Geldbeutel der Fischer angeht.

Dem Barsch wird sowas wohl erspart bleiben und ist somit in diesem Sinne GottseiDank kein Edelfisch.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Dem Barsch wird sowas wohl erspart bleiben und ist somit in diesem Sinne GottseiDank kein Edelfisch.



Warte bis es keinen Aal mehr gibt! |rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Ollek:  Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft den Aussagen einen BERUFSFISCHERS, wenn es darum geht wie gut sich Fischbestände erholen, oder? Ja, sicher leben die davon. Aber wenn nix mehr da ist war es eben der Kormoran oder die Schwarzfischer.



Warum wird hier aus ner Mücke ein Elefant gemacht? Ich bezog diesen Post lediglich auf die für mein dafürhalten zu Pauschale Aussage eines Boardis die sehr einseitig besagte das für den rückläufigen Barschbestand früher Eimer tragende Pottis verantwortlich sind, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

Und wie man am Bsp. der Müritz sehen kann sind eben nicht die Leute dafür verantwortlich die Fische mitnehmen. Auch wenns teils grosse Mengen sind.  Der Barsch kann sich sehr gut selber reproduzieren wenn andere viel wichtigere Faktoren 
als Pottis ihm nicht im Weg stehen.

Ich habe in dem link oben nur ein wichtiges bsp. genannt, Industrie Einleitungen z.B.  Aber auch steigende Pachten die die Vereine zwingen Gewässer abzugeben, Steigende Kosten im allgemeinen, Gewässerverbau, ungeklärte Eigentumsverhältnisse usw. und nicht zu letzt die natürliche Artenverdrängung auf die der Mensch mitunter keinen Einfluss hat sondern seitens der Natur selbst geregelt wird. Die teiweise nur unter hohem Finanziellen Aufwand zumindest etwas gebremst werden kann. 

#6Und ja ich glaube diesem Fischer da er auf mich nicht den Eindruck machte als wenn er mir einem vom Pferd erzählen wollte weil er auch im Laufe des Gesprächs auf Misstände hingewiesen hat. Denk mal nicht das alles friede freude usw. da oben ist.


Nur ein kleines Beispiel wie sie nur erst mal in den Häfen unter den Booten oft zu tausenden stehen. kommt im Bild aber nicht so rüber als wo wir das live gesehn haben


----------



## Dart (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Da haben wir das Beispiel Müritz, dem größten innerdeutschen Binnensee bis hin zum kleinen bis mittelgrossem Gewässer wie der Saale, vom profimäßigem Abfischen im großen Stile bis zu kleinen Berufsfischern die sich sicher auch um den Bestand in ihrem Gewässer gedanken machen.
Hier wird doch viel pauschalisiert und einseitig betrachtet.
Der Barsch ist ein toller Fisch und gute Grossbarschgewässer wurden genannt, und nu mal ran an den Großbarsch, damit die Statistik der über 50+ Barsche mal etwas besser aussieht.
120er Hechte werden sicherlich häufiger gefangen, auch wenn die Bestandszahlen, im Vergleich zum Barsch, weitaus geringer sind. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Angel Det: Das Gewässer ist trüb! Und ich behaupte mal, dass der Barschbestand dort wirklich rapide abgenommen hat, denn es werden ja auch auf Naturköder keine mehr gefangen.


Da fällt mir noch was ein: Wir haben die Hochwasser der letzten Jahre vergessen. Wenn dabei die alten Barschunterstände, Uferstruktur usw. wegrasiert wurde, dann gibt es dort keine Grundlage mehr für die Barsche und die suchen sich neue "Nester". 
Eigentlich wohl die wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit, oder?

Ich bin heute morgen durch Faulschlammsenken gewandert, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, selbst für Talsperrengebiet. Wenn man plötztlich bis übers Knie einsinkt und direkt festsitzt, dann ist das viel viel Bodenmaterial, was da vorher nicht wahr. Und stinkt und gast, kein Wunder das die Fische den Bereich meiden. Einige vor 2 Jahren gute Bereiche sind jetzt auch platt, nur noch winzigste Brut nutzt die Grasstreifen.


----------



## schadstoff (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Bergwitzsee in Sachsen Anhalt..... da hats zwar genauso viele Handtellergrossen wie wahrscheinlich fast überall aber an einem Tag waren bei rund 30 Barschen auch 2-3 Stk Ü40 dabei.

war ein schöner Urlaub dieses Jahr dort #6


----------



## bassking (4. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Moin.
Der Barsch ist kein Edelfisch- die kleinen Barsche werden von den meisten
Anglern wie Abfall behandelt- als lästige Plage, die den Aalköder genommen
hat oder den Hechtspinner bspw.

Da wird der Haken aus dem Fisch gerupft und fertig !
Ganz kleine Barsche gehen auch gerne als Köderfisch durch- werden aber 
oft im Eimer zu Tode gehältert, da der Sauerstoffbedarf hoch ist.

Wen stört´s - ist doch nur kleiner Schietkram.

Plötzlich ändert sich was- der Fisch erhält mit einer Länge von 30,35 cm. mehr
Beachtung- fast schon ein schöner Fang- das Ansehen steigt.

Mit 40cm. ist der Barsch über alle Zweifel erhaben- ein echter Edelfisch !

Für den Handel spielt der Barsch als Edelfisch kaum eine Rolle- bis auf das edle 
"Eglifilet"- aber das ist halt Marketinggetue...Fakt ist, dass sich der Fisch schwer verarbeiten lässt und dabei sogar eine gewisse Verletzungsgefahr für Unbedarfte vorliegt.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Barsche Edelfische, denen man - egal bei welcher Größe- Respekt zu zollen hat.

Ein Großbarsch ist der schlaueste Raubfisch, den es im Gewässer gibt- deswegen werden auch so wenige gefangen (Klargewässer).

Barsche wachsen extrem langsam- wer einen Eimer fängt, hat mal eben über 100 Jahre Fischleben kaputtgeschlagen- deshalb sollte man GERADE beim Barsch seine Fanggier zügeln- Fischen für den Eigenbedarf OK- aber warum über 10 Barsche abknüppeln?

Nunja- Jeder, wie er denkt.

Da der Fokus der Industrie auf den Barsch fällt- aufgrund der verlockenden Vermarktungsmöglichkeiten , werden die Bestände wohl unter Druck geraten- Dasselbe wie beim Zander- nur in Grün.

In den Bodden 50er Barsche als Beifang zu haben, ist übrigens kein Problem- wurde im neuen Blinker von einem dortmunder Angler auch so beschrieben- das sind aber Beifänge beim Hechtangeln, keine Zielfänge- auch wenn man sich gerne mit den Federn schmückt.

Wie gesagt ist mal wieder der Bodden auf Barsch unschlagbar- da fängt früher oder später Jeder seinen Dickbarsch, der sich entsprechend vorbereitet (Guiding).

Ansonsten: Wer die Keule auf einen 50er niederlässt , hat einen schönen bestimmt 15-20 Jährigen Edelspeisefisch erwischt- Petri.


Bassking.


----------



## schrauber78 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Der Bergwitzsee lohnt sich echt! Ist ein super Gewässer das m.E. verkannt wird.

In meinem Hausgewässer hatte ich den letzen Barsch vor etwa 10 Jahren gefangen, obwohl er mitten im Umflutgebiet der Elbe liegt.
In diesem Jahr konnte ich wärend meines Urlaubs gleich mehrere Barsche beim Spinnfischen, sowie beim Ansitzen überlisten.
Ich finde Barsche sind für jedes Gewässer eine Bereicherung und kein "Fischunkraut". Leider werden sie gern in Gewässern in denen sie sehr häufig vorkommen als sowas gesehen, aber dass sie dadurch auch zu einer Hauptbeute für andere Raubfische werden vergessen einige Angler anscheinend.
Der Barsch ist wie andere vor mir schon festgestellt haben ab einer gewissen Grösse ein Edelfisch und ist für meinen Geschmack einer der schmackhaftesten Speisefische, noch vor anderen Edelfischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Nun nochmal ich nach all den ausführlichen Diskussionen zu dem um was es mir eigentlich geht:

Ich habe ja nicht umsonst "Edelfisch/Fischunkraut" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, um zu verdeutlichen dass ich mich solchen Klassifizierungen persönlich nicht anschliesse..

Ich habe ja ein wirklich tolles Hausgewässer mit dem Neckar. Und da vor allem den größeren Räubern mit der Spinnrute nachgestellt.

Bis ich vor ca. anderthalb Jahren mehr oder weniger zufällig zum leichten oder UL - Spinnen kam, was mir inzwischen fast das liebste ist. Da vor allem auch und gerade das Angeln mit Kleinstpilkern und Zockern.

Und da stiegen auch die Fänge was Barsche angeht - allerdings eben oft genug nur die kleinen.

Selbstverständlich will ich auch mal nen Barsch zum essen mitnehmen (bin ja Koch..), deswegen auch der Hinweis darauf, dass man sich da beim Barsch als Massenfisch grundsätzlich nicht so viele (nicht keine!!) Gedanken um Entnahme machen muss.

Und dass ich Gewässer/Hilfe beim angeln suche, in denen man Barsche mit einer gewissen Sicherheit auch jenseits der Handtellergröße fangen kann.  Und ebenso selbstverständlich, dass ich darüber berichten werde (Forum und Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).

Und zwar unter zwei hauptsächlichen Aspekten:
1.: 
Die Freude und der Spaß am (leichten) Angeln 
2.: 
Würde ich überall gerne meine Kleinpilker als alternative Metode testen..

Alles andere was hier hineininterpretiert wurde, spielt selbstverständlich auch mehr oder weniger (meist weniger) eine Rolle. 

Daher nochmal hier:
Wer meint ein gutes Barschgewässer zur Verfügung zu haben und sich in der Lage sieht mir dort praktisch beim Angeln auf die größeren Barsche vor Ort zu helfen:
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## schadstoff (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> und ist für meinen Geschmack einer der schmackhaftesten Speisefische, noch vor anderen Edelfischen.



*RECHTGEB* mjamm mjamm


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Der Begriff "Fischunkraut" kommt meiner Meinung vom Fliegenfischen.
Viele Fliegenfischer leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt und schauen nicht mehr über den Tellerrand. Für manche Fliegenfischer ist es auch normal, dass Säugetiere qualvoll gezüchtet werden, um spezielle Felle für ihre besonderen Fliegen zu erzeugen. Ich habe den Begriff auch schon verwendet, allerdings ironisch gemeint.
Bei anderen Angelarten ist der "Unkraut-Begriff" m. M. nicht so verbreitet.
Beim Fliegenfischen ist speziell der Döbel mit "Fischunkraut" gemeint.


----------



## Dart (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Was soll denn der Käse gegen Fliegenfischer?
Thomas hat doch bereits ausreichend erklärt worum es ihm geht.


----------



## Fischpaule (5. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@Thomas

Moin
Auch bei dir im Neckar gibt es mit Sicherheit richtig große Exemplare - nur muss man die erst einmal finden/fangen, was sich in Fließgewässern oft generell als schwierig erweist, da die großen oft mit den kleineren zusammenstehen und da kommt halt auf sehr viele kleine nur ein großer. Das ist in einem stehenden Gewässer von der Größenverteilung her nichts anderes bzw. in vielen kleinen stehenden Gewässern, ist das Verhältnis für den Angler noch ungünstiger. Richtg gute Chancen, auch mehrere brauchbare Barsche zu fangen, hat man besonders in größeren Gewässern mit einer ausgeprägten Bodenstruktur, da sich dort die kleinen größtenteils von den größeren getrennt aufhalten, so das sie sich selektiver befischen lassen. Nur muss man sich in solch einem Gewässer schon recht gut auskennen um die Hotspots (Barschberge) zu finden. Ich kann dir also nur raten, dich nach einem großem Gewässer umzuschauen z.B. in Mecklenburg, wo du dir einen ortskundigen Boardie schnappst, der mit dir dann solche vielversprechenden Punkte ansteuert - dann sollte dem Angelspass und einer guten Mahlzeit nichts mehr im Wege stehen...

#h


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich habe vor Anglern die regelmässig grosse Barsche fangen, den allergrössten Respekt.
Ich angel schon seit 15 Jahren fast ausschliesslich mit der Spinnrute auf Raubfische und konnte schon so Einiges an kapitalen Zandern und Hechten erwischen, aber noch nicht einen wirklich grossen Barsch.
Obwohl ich es an Müritz und Bodden schon ausgiebig versucht habe, blieb mir die Ü 40 cm Klasse verwehrt.

Der Begriff Edelfisch kommt aus der Gastronomie/Küche und da gehört er auch hin.
In sofern schon gut, daß Thomas das in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



> Auch bei dir im Neckar gibt es mit Sicherheit richtig große Exemplare


Ja, hab auch schon schöne gefangen..
Aber - wie man hier ja auch bei anderen liest: 
Meist beim schweren Spinnen z. B. auf Waller.
Und auch ein großer Barsch macht an der 100 - Gramm - Spinne schlicht keinen Spaß..

Das Problem im Neckar sind die fehlenden Strukturen bzw. dass die wenigen natürlich von allen vorkommenden Räubern "genutzt" (Waller, Zander, Rapfen, Hecht, Döbel, und halt auch noch (Groß)Barsche..)werden, und man so kaum die gezielte Chance auf einen vernünftigen Barsch hat, weil vorher irgendwas anderes den Köder geschnappt hat..



> wo du dir einen ortskundigen Boardie schnappst, der mit dir dann solche vielversprechenden Punkte ansteuert


Genau das war mein Anliegen, darum gibts diesen Thread... ;-)


----------



## Fischpaule (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch ein großer Barsch macht an der 100 - Gramm - Spinne schlicht keinen Spaß..



Moin
Ich komme leider nicht mehr oft zum angeln aber es gab schon Zeiten, in denen ich bald jeden Tag losgezogen bin - und dabei sehr gern gezielt auf Barsch. 
Am meisten Spass macht es mit einer nicht zu langen Rute, so um 1,80m und dazu noch einen winzigen Spinner mit einem etwas größeren Drilling dran und einer möglichst dünnen Schnur auf einer sehr leichten Rolle - wenn dann ein ordentlicher zuschnappt, gibts richtig Action - boah, ich würde am liebsten gleich ans Wasser fahren|rolleyes

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Das ist ja sowas wie künstliche Eigenbehinderung! 
Aber klar, dann hat der Zappelfisch seine Chance ...

Ich muss sagen, wenn ich an meiner H-Spinnruten 'nen eigentlich ordentlichen 30-40er Barsch (als Beifang) hake, dann sieht das immer genau anders aus: :m "Krautfaden oder nicht Kraut?"  |kopfkrat "Achso, doch was Fisch ..." 
Ne 30er Forelle oder ein fehlgeleiteter 35er Hechtschniepel geht einfach schon anders los.

Ne' richtig große gute Barschstrecke, sozusagen Massen an 33-38cm Barschen hatte ich nur früher (30Jahre her) eine Saison am Zwischenahner Meer, damals eins meiner Vereinsgewässer: 2 Würmer auf 8er Wurmhaken, 15g Blei, an die 4m Telerute, rauswerfen so 30m, Rute auf Steg ablegen, wenn die Schnur ganz etwas wackelte oder 15min nach Eieruhr , war einer dran, rauskurbeln ... Küchenfisch halt. Das ist mit der Spinnrute irgendwie um Größenordnungen schwerer.


----------



## Fischpaule (6. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist ja sowas wie künstliche Eigenbehinderung!
> Aber klar, dann hat der Zappelfisch seine Chance ...




 ach was, man muss doch den Fisch auch fühlen, sonst geht der ganze Spass an der Sache verloren :m

#h


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, also wenn jetzt schon was Ähnliches geschrieben wurde, sorry, aber hier ein Ansatz:
Barsch ist zwar nicht offiziell ein Edelfisch, und das ist auch gut so, denn er ist für den Fänger in zweierlei Hinsicht interessant: 
1. Als Köfi in den kleinen Größen, einfach geil! 
2. Ein kulinarischer Genuss, die zarten Filets des Fisches! 
Für mich ist er ein Edelfisch, vor allem, weil ja bekannt ist, dass Brasche sehr langsam abwachsen!


----------



## tobi90 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

In den Seen, in den ich angeln gehe, gibt es für Spinnfischer nur Hecht und Barsch zu fangen. Meine Familie isst gern Fisch und deshalb nehmen wir auch oft Fische mit. Dabei ziehen wir jedem Hecht ein schönes Barschfilet vor - es hat weniger Gräten und schmeckt uns einfach besser. 
Deshalb zählt der Barsch für mich auch zu den Edelfischen. 

Auch wenn ich die C´n´R Diskussionen hier sehr gut nachvollziehen kann und verstehe, dass man große Fische zur Bestandserhaltung wieder zurück setzt, nehmen wir große Barsche (40cm+) mit. Diese beißen jedoch sehr selten, sodass wir ca 3-4 pro Jahr davon fangen. Abgesehen von einer Sternstunde des Barschangeln meines Opas und Onkels im Jahr 2003 mit 12 Barsche mit insgesamt über 7 kg (6 oder 7 Barsche über 40cm - der größste 46cm) bleiben diese jedoch Einzelfänge ! Der See ist bis zu 30m tief und ca 3-4 Kilometer lang und wird meiner Meinung nach eher wenig beangelt - deshalb hoffe ich, dass sich dieser Fang nich allzu groß auf die Population auswirkt;+#t ?!

Große Barsche bieten einen tollen Drill und schmecken sehr gut und deshalb zählen sie für mich sowohl anglerisch als auch kulinarisch zu den Highlights / Edelfischen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Servus,
der Barsch gehört auch zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsfischen - sowohl optisch, als auch anglerisch ebenso wie auf dem Teller! |supergri

Wer der Ansicht ist Barsche wären Unkraut und große Barsche viel zu selten - ich hab da auf die schnelle mal was aus diesem Sommer zusammengetragen:

Barsch-Video (DIVX)



Ich kenne da so das ein oder andere Gewässer wo es richtig große Barsche gibt, auch in größerer Anzahl. Ein gezieltes Angeln ist dort sicherlich ebenfalls möglich, wenngleich ich es selbst (mangels Zeit) noch nicht probiert habe.
Aber so selten wie man meint, sind dicke Barsche nicht!





bassking schrieb:


> Barsche wachsen extrem langsam- wer einen Eimer fängt, hat mal eben über 100 Jahre Fischleben kaputtgeschlagen...
> 
> Wer die Keule auf einen 50er niederlässt , hat einen schönen bestimmt 15-20 Jährigen Edelspeisefisch erwischt- Petri.


Wo Du ja sonst immer so gegen Verallgemeinerungen wetterst, muss ich hier doch mal wehement widersprechen:

Es gibt eine Publikation wonach bereits 0+ Barsche (für alle Nichtbiologen: Barsche des ersten Lebensjahres, d.h. einen Sommer aber noch keinen Winter gelebt) im Oktober schon bis zu 24cm hatten. Sicherlich stellt dieser Wert eher die Ausnahme dar - Fakt ist aber, dass es innerhalb einer Generation (wie bei fast allen Fischen übrigens) große Schwankungen gibt. Die Fresser (und das hat nichts mit Genetik zu tun) wachsen teilweise dreifach so schnell wie ihre Geschwister.
Das mit dem langsamen Wachsen ist also durchaus als sehr relativ einzustufen...:g


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

FoolishFarmer
@ FoolishFarmer irgendiew verstehe ich den Sinn deines postings?! Ist es nicht egal wie alt der Barsch ist den man Abknübbelt? Tatsache ist das die Bestände sinken und es seih froh an dessen Gewässer es nicht so ist! Wer dann aber meint es gibt genug Barsche und einen nach dem anderen Abknüppelt wird bald der tatsache entgegensehen, das das angeln keinen spaß mehr macht! Ich finde es nur schade, dass die meisten noch nicht aufgewacht sind und nicht erkannthaben das es uns nur bereichert zu releasen! Denn wer will schon erfolglos angeln? Ich finde es schon gerade zu peinlich das dem ein oder anderem das ein 15 jähriger sagen muss! Der ein oderandere länger angelnde wir sicherlich erkennen das vielleicht die fänge ein kleinesbischen zurückgegangen sind im gegensatz zu früher!? So und jetzt fühlt sich bitte keiner auf den schlips getreten ich denke jeder weiß selber wie er damit umgeht und in wievern es auf ihn zutrifft


----------



## bassking (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wo Du ja sonst immer so gegen Verallgemeinerungen wetterst, muss ich hier doch mal wehement widersprechen:
> 
> Es gibt eine Publikation wonach bereits 0+ Barsche (für alle Nichtbiologen: Barsche des ersten Lebensjahres, d.h. einen Sommer aber noch keinen Winter gelebt) im Oktober schon bis zu 24cm hatten. *Sicherlich stellt dieser Wert eher die Ausnahme dar *
> 
> ...



Der Barsch wächst aber viel langsamer, als andere Fischarten im gleichen Gewässer !

Ich sehe es so, dass man gerade bei den Kapitalen Dickbarschen, vernünftig entnehmen sollte...es gibt ja Sternstunden (meist im Winter oder kurz vor der Laichzeit), da 
fängt man reichlich Fische zwischen 40 und sogar 50cm.

Wenn man die alle mitnimmt, wäre das meiner Meinung nach Frevel.

Soll aber Jeder selber entscheiden- wenige große Barsche für den Eigenbedarf sollten reichen, bevor die alten Laichbarsche in der Truhe verrotten.

Aber das ist nur meine verallgemeinernde Meinung.|rolleyes


Bassking.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Servus,

interessant ist, dass nicht nirgends mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt habe, dass ich große Barsche überhaupt (geschweige denn alle) vor den Kopp haue...
Aber die C&R-Fraktion brüllt gleich wieder? |rolleyes



bassking schrieb:


> Der Barsch wächst aber viel langsamer, als andere Fischarten im gleichen Gewässer !


Und eben das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Gut, sicherlich legt ein Barsch keine 2kg pro Jahr zu, wie so manch ein Karpfen... aber langsamer als eine Brasse, ein Rotauge oder auch ne Rotfeder wächst er sicherlich nicht. Immerhin unterscheidet er sich von den meisten anderen Massenfischen schon dadurch, dass ihm als Raubfisch eine ganz andere Energiequelle zur Verfügung steht.

ABER, ich werde die nächsten größeren Barsche die mir unter die Finger kommen mal hinsichtlich ihres Alters untersuchen.
Da bin ich dann selbst auch gespannt... #6



bassking schrieb:


> Wenn man die alle mitnimmt, wäre das meiner Meinung nach Frevel.


Wenn man Fisch über den eigenen Bedarf hinaus entnimmt, ist das nicht nur ein Frevel sondern auch gesetzteswidrig. Insofern sind wir diesbezüglich völlig auf einer Wellenlänge.
Nichts desto trotz wird man es (selbst bei bestem Vorsatz) nur mit der Angel kaum schaffen den Bestand eines Massenfischs  nachhaltig zu beeinträchtigen. :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> Barsche wachsen extrem langsam- wer einen Eimer fängt, hat mal eben über 100 Jahre Fischleben kaputtgeschlagen- deshalb sollte man GERADE beim Barsch seine Fanggier zügeln- Fischen für den Eigenbedarf OK- aber warum über 10 Barsche abknüppeln?


 
Wenn das ein Eimer 24-28er ist, dann hat man doch eine wunderbare Mahlzeit für die ganze Familie. Was ist daran nicht gut?



bassking schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wer die Keule auf einen 50er niederlässt , hat einen schönen bestimmt 15-20 Jährigen Edelspeisefisch erwischt- Petri.


 
Geht es um Respekt vor dem Alter? Was macht einen 20-jährigen Fisch besser als einen, der nur vier Jahre alt ist?

Ich kann da deine Logik nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Uli


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Einen Eimer voll voll Barsche????
Sorry aber wenn das jeder macht dann muss die Familie balt fasten!


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Goldfisch_Deluxe schrieb:


> Einen Eimer voll voll Barsche????
> Sorry aber wenn das jeder macht dann muss die Familie balt fasten!


 
Macht aber nicht jeder. Also, was soll`s, ... lecker, so 20-30 Filets in der Fahne und ab zum Gaumenschmaus...|rolleyes

Großartig....

zurück zum Thema, edler kann ein Fischessen kaum sein.


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

XD das ist ja verzweifelt! Zumglück gibt es n paar Leute die vernümpftig sind und den Bestand wenigstens annähernd erhalten zu versuchen ! Aber das was du von dir gegeben hast ist echt das letzte sowas von naiv!


----------



## Fischpaule (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich hol schon mal Chips und ein Kaltgetränk...|supergri

#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Goldfisch:
Sehr gute Einstellung für einen der "kommenden" Generation.
Einige vom Altersstarrsinn befallene lassen sich sowieso nicht mehr beeinflussen. Da kannst du nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Brauchst du nicht Paule, ich bin doch über jeden froh, der die Einstellung vom Goldfischchen hat. 

Denn da bleibt mehr für mich. Da lasse ich mich gern naiv schimpfen.


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Das schlimme ist nur, dass solche Leute die anglerische Zukunft ihrer womöklich eigenen Kinder verbauen ! Mir kommt es schon so vor als sollte der ein oder andere von der jüngeren Generation erzogen werden und nicht anders herum !? 

Also du wirst mir ja immer sympatischer ! Meinst du mit deinen äußerungen kannst du irgenwas herunterspielen nur weil ein 15 jähriger intelektuell überlegen ist !? *SRY*


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Tja, das ist schon ein Sumpf mit der Vernumpft
und die ollen Taddergreise hauen sich noch den Wanst voll.

Lasst's euch schmecken, die Gicht wird euch strafen. :vik:

Falls das zu derb war..
unten links gibts nen Button #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Einige vom Altersstarrsinn befallene lassen sich sowieso nicht mehr beeinflussen.


 

Das gefällt mir noch besser. 

Alterstarrsinn, wow, ich bin beeindruckt.



Goldfisch_Deluxe schrieb:


> Also du wirst mir ja immer sympatischer ! Meinst du mit deinen äußerungen kannst du irgenwas herunterspielen nur weil ein 15 jähriger intelektuell überlegen ist !? *SRY*


 
Ja. Da gebe ich dir recht. Ich muss mich jetzt kurz aus der Diskussion verabschieden, da ich eine meiner Mefos vom Wochenende verzehren möchte.

Einfach köstlich, aber der Barsch steht auf meiner persönlichen kulinarischen Hitliste einfach noch ein Stückchen höher, ich mag fast sagen, er ist geschmacklich noch edler, nicht das wir hier OT werden.

Uli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@ Goldfisch: Lass dich nicht provozieren. Nur das ist oft der Grund für solche Beiträge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Und immer wieder das gleiche:
Sucht euch mal Fachliteratur zur Entnahme beim Barsch raus und diskutiert dann auf Grund von Fakten und nicht von Vermutungen (unabhängig vom Alter..)

Habe dazu erst neulich was gefunden, muss ich nochmal suchen. Zur Situation Barsch in den Boddengewässern, langjährige Untersuchungen (über Jahrzenhte). Und dann guckt euch da mal die Zahlen um Entnahme und Bestand an und vor allem, warum der Bestand schwankt, das liegt fast nie an Entnahme sondern an anderen Einflüssen (Klima, Nahrung etc..)....

Zudem gehts in diesem Thread klar NICHT um C+R!!
Werde ich zukünftig also jeden entsprechenden Post löschen und war auch mein letzter zu diesem Thema c+r..


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ist schon gut naja ist schon arm wer sowas macht und dann auch noch nem 15 jährigen sowas vorwerfen aber was soll man erwarten ich will mich ja auch nicht auf meinen 15 jähriegn lohrbern ausruhen das Problem ist nur dass man nicht einfach sagen kann jeder wie er will denn so funktioniert das leider nicht.


@_*Thomas9904*_ es geht hier für mich nicht nur um den Barschbestand sondern um den generellen Bestand von Fischen und deren Entnahme und Tatsache ist dass die Entnahme uns nicht gutut. Und wer eine solche dikusion verbietet der ist vür mich gegen die Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Und wer gegen Modanweisungen handelt, wird verwarnt und bei Wiederholung gesperrt.

Du kannst das gerne diskutierern und dafür auch einen Thread aufmachen.

In diesem Thread ist c+r klar NICHT das Thema und wird daher hier auch nicht diskutiert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Siehe Posting 1, darum gehts hier (und um nix anderes):


> Was mich mal interessieren würde an Hand der vielen erfahrenen Barschangler hier im Board (siehe Fangthread):
> Ob Fluß, See oder Talsperre, wo kann man während eines Kurzurlaubes mit relativer Sicherheit auch Barsche jenseits der Handtellergröße erwischen?
> 
> Wer kann oder will dazu evtl. den Guide spielen?
> ...


----------



## Tisie (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer wieder das gleiche:
> Sucht euch mal Fachliteratur zur Entnahme beim Barsch raus und diskutiert dann auf Grund von Fakten und nicht von Vermutungen (unabhängig vom Alter..)
> 
> Habe dazu erst neulich was gefunden, muss ich nochmal suchen. Zur Situation Barsch in den Boddengewässern, langjährige Untersuchungen (über Jahrzenhte). Und dann guckt euch da mal die Zahlen um Entnahme und Bestand an und vor allem, warum der Bestand schwankt, das liegt fast nie an Entnahme sondern an anderen Einflüssen (Klima, Nahrung etc..)....
> ...


ich verstehe, daß Du unsachliche Beiträge, Schläge unter die Gürtellinie, Beleidigungen, usw. löschst. Aber ich habe in diesem Fall ein Problem mit dem Löschen meines Beitrags. Zum einen haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten, d.h. ich wußte im Moment des Schreibens nichts von Deiner Ankündigung. Hätte ich gewußt, daß hier wieder mal blind gelöscht werden soll, ohne zwischen sachlichen und beleidigenden Beiträgen zu differenzieren, hätte ich mir die Mühe und Zeit zum schreiben des Beitrages sicher gespart. Zum anderen forderst Du eine sachliche Diskussion auf der Basis von Fakten, löschst dann aber einen sachlichen Beitrag? Zumal ich mit meinem Beitrag gerade zwischen beiden Seiten vermitteln und für mehr Verständnis sorgen wollte.

Bei dieser Art der Administration werde ich mir zukünftig dreimal überlegen, ob ich mich noch mit sachlichen Beiträgen an Diskussionen beteilige.

Ein letzter Versuch:

Hi Uli,



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es um Respekt vor dem Alter? Was macht einen 20-jährigen Fisch besser als einen, der nur vier Jahre alt ist?


um Respekt vor dem Alter geht es sicher nicht vordergründig und "besser" ist in diesem Kontext vielleicht nicht der beste Ausdruck.

Große Fische sind besonders wertvoll für den Bestand, weil diese Fische sich gegenüber vielen Artgenossen durchgesetzt und als einige wenige so groß geworden sind (Alterspyramide). Dabei haben sie unzählige Gefahren überstanden, sind anderen Raubfischen, Vögeln und nicht zuletzt uns Anglern lange Zeit entkommen und sind vielleicht auch etwas schnellwüchsiger als ihre Artgenossen. Dieses starke und vorteilhafte Genmaterial sollte so oft wie möglich weitergegeben werden und das funktioniert bei großen Fischen besonders gut, da sie mehr und größere Eier produzieren, als kleinere Fische.

Meiner Meinung nach sind das gute Gründe, um öfter mal einen großen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen und dafür ein paar kleinere für die Küche mitzunehmen. Und - um nochmal auf den Respekt vor dem Alter zurückzukommen - es ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl, so einen herrlichen großen Fisch wieder aus der Hand gleiten zu lassen und mit wenigen, kräftigen Flossenschlägen im Wasser verschwinden zu sehen. Aber dieses Gefühl ist natürlich ganz subjektiv, bei anderen erzeugt vielleicht nur ein großer, toter Fisch ähnliche Glücksgefühle?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Leider kann ich jetzt nichts mehr sagen  ich denk mir meinen Teil und sage herzlichen dank für die Menschenrechte und das wir in Deutschland leben ! *ups*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



> Zum einen haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten, d.h. ich wußte im Moment des Schreibens nichts von Deiner Ankündigung.


Stimmt, war unglücklich, tut mir auch leid.

Alles andere kannst Du Posting 124 entnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Siehe Posting 1, darum gehts hier (und um nix anderes):


> Was mich mal interessieren würde an Hand der vielen erfahrenen Barschangler hier im Board (siehe Fangthread):
> Ob Fluß, See oder Talsperre, wo kann man während eines Kurzurlaubes mit relativer Sicherheit auch Barsche jenseits der Handtellergröße erwischen?
> 
> Wer kann oder will dazu evtl. den Guide spielen?
> ...


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?? ich glaube dieses forum ist nicht der richtige platz für mich !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

@Thomas:
In meinem letzten Beitrag, der dem Löschwahn zum Opfer gefallen ist, hatte ich nur die Löschung von Barsch-Tisies Beitrag hinterfragt und versucht kurz aufzuzeigen, warum die Löschung dieses Beitrag nicht sinnvoll war.


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

warum wird nicht gleich alles gelöscht was den herren adminstratoren nicht gefällt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Wollt ihrs nicht kapieren oder könnt ihrs nicht?

Nochmal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben:



> Siehe Posting 1, darum gehts hier (und um nix anderes):
> 
> 
> > Was mich mal interessieren würde an Hand der vielen erfahrenen Barschangler hier im Board (siehe Fangthread):
> ...


*Und alles andere wird nicht nur gelöscht, sondern ab sofort verwarnt.
Hoffe das war jetzt auch deutlich genug für alle.*

Ihr könnt zu dem Thema aber selbstverständlich gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Oops, da hat sich die Thematik wohl ein kleines Stückchen verselbständigt.

Du solltest im März-April mal an die Elbe nach Hamburg kommen, da sollten solche Fänge durchaus möglich sein, allerdings eine Garantie gibt es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Ich ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Danke Uli, endlich mal einer der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, das Thema und die eigentliche Frage zu lesen..


----------



## bassking (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer wieder das gleiche:
> Sucht euch mal Fachliteratur zur Entnahme beim Barsch raus und diskutiert dann auf Grund von Fakten und nicht von Vermutungen (unabhängig vom Alter..)
> 
> 
> ...




Thomas- Du vergleichst die Ergebnisse    DER BESTEN Raubfischgewässern Europas mit den Wachstumsraten von "normalen" Durchschnittsgewässern???

Die Bodden sind ein Raubfischparadies- die Bestände riesig !

Warum werden denn dort an einem Tag mehrere Hechte über einen Meter gefangen? - Das ist an normalen Gewässern doch nicht zu schaffen !

Die Boddenbarsche haben so Viel zu fressen, dass der Durschnittsbarsch (habe ich mir sagen lassen) dort gerne bis  40cm. hat...das ist ein absolutes Ausnahmegewässer !

Ein "berühmter" Spinnangler aus der Presse fängt dort seine 50cm. Barsche - was Ihm in Jahrzehnten am Rhein nicht gelungen ist !

Daher auch mein Tip an Dich: Dicke Barsche eimerweise: BODDEN !!!#6

Zum Thema Entnahme: liegt auch am Gewässer, wieviel verträglich ist: die Bodden juckt ein Eimer Barsche nicht- meinen kleinen Vereinssee aber schon !

Jeder so, wie er es für Richtig hält 

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Nur zur Erinnerung, da neue Seite:


> Wollt ihrs nicht kapieren oder könnt ihrs nicht?
> 
> Nochmal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben:
> 
> ...


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



sundvogel schrieb:


> .....da sollten solche Fänge durchaus möglich sein, allerdings eine Garantie gibt es natürlich nicht.



Eine Garantie auf Dickbarsch mit Maßen Ü40 gibt es wohl nirgends, da viele Faktoren dafür Zuständig sind.
Ein Angler der sein Gewässer jedoch kennt, weiß, wo sich diese Gesellen herum treiben. (können)

Die Dickbarsche hier, sind im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, gute 3-4 Wochen später. Treiben sie sich heute noch am Platz XY herum, kann es da morgen schon wieder vorbei sein. Als Barschangler kennt man aber die Einstände und muss diese nur kontinuirlich abfahren.

Offtopic:
2 gute Freunde von mir konnten heute auch 3 schöne Dickbarsche, oder auch Kugeln von mir liebevoll genannt, mit 41cm, 47cm und 48cm landen.


----------



## Sebi888 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

So jetzt sag ich auch mal was dazu....
Also für mich ist der Barsch ganz klar ein Edelfisch und haüfig beim Spinnen auch mein Zielfisch. Also ich hoffe vorallem auf  Barsche 30+.

Angel auch am Neckar so wie Thomas und hier hats echt viele Barsche.

Ein GroßBarsch ist auch für mich ein Traumfisch.... hoffe mal einen mit so 40cm zu fangen wäre echt schon über diese größe sehr froh!!


Gruß Sebi


----------



## bassking (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Hallo Thomas- ich hatte gerade den Hinweis von Dir erhalten per pm. , dass ich wegen
meines letzten Beitrages verwarnt wurde wegen Verstoss gegen die "Nettiquette" ?

Und *nachdem* ich oben gepostet hatte, sprichst Du erst die Warnung aus- und hattest mich aber schon *vorher* verwarnt????


Bin sprachlos.

Hattest Du meinen Tip zum Großbarschangeln denn bekommen vor einiger Zeit auf PM?

Wegen Verstoss gegen die Nettiquette und so...kam ja Nix zurück.

Ich hatte schon geschrieben, dass die Bodden super auf Großbarsche sind !

Bin ohnehin raus aus dem Thema...man bekommt ja Angst, was man schreiben darf ...

Bassking.


----------



## nemles (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Kann mich da Bassking (edit: für den davor liegenden Beitrag) nur anschließen.

Ich beangele mehrere Male im Jahr die inneren rügenschen Boddengewässer. Mich interessiert als Zielfisch eigentlich hauptsächlich der Hecht, wenn ich aber mal Tage habe, wo es nicht so gut läuft, versuche ich es auch mal auf Gummi. Und dann treten relativ häufig Barschfänge zw. 35 bis 50cm auf (natürlich wird die Anzahl kleiner, je größer der Barsch wird).
Aber 40/45 er sind dort absolut an der Tagesordnung.

Mein Hauptrevier: Breetzer Bodden Vieregge bis Wittower Fähre.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Gut, dann erstmal was allgemeines zum Thema Großbarsch - reine Beobachtungen meinerseits:

Große Barsche gibt es in nahezu jedem Baggersee. Es fängt sie nur kaum einer, da die Jungs eben meist als Einzelgänger oder nur in Kleinstgruppen umherstreifen.
Die Häufigkeit großer Barsche nimmt meines Erachtens nach eindeutig mit der Größe des Gewässers zu: Je größer, desto mehr!
Ganz heißer Tipp sind da alle Talsperren, da hier sowohl Fläche, als auch Tiefe (insbesondere beim Barsch offenbar sehr wichtig) und Futterangebot stimmen. Prädestiniert sind Talsperren mit Maränenbesatz (beispielsweise Biggesee, Rursee, etc.) - als Massenfisch ohne große Ansprüche an Laichhabitate kommt der Barsch hervorragend auch mit den schwankenden Wasserständen zurecht!
Aber auch die großen glazialen Seen in Nordostdeutschland sind geeignet (und haben übrigens auch zumeist Maränen), weisen diese oft auch ähnliche morphologische Bedingungen auf wie Talsperren.

Nachdem ich gerade erst eine Woche vor Ort gewesen bin, kann ich den _*Stechlinsee*_ nur wärmsten empfehlen. Eine solche Dichte v.a. großer bis kapitaler Barsche habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. |bigeyes
Angelkarten sind günstig, Boote zu leihen - der beste Platz am See ist die große Untiefe gleich vor der Badebucht (wo auch der Bootsverleih ist). Dort zogen die guten Barschgrößen (30-40cm) in Hunderterschulen durch die Gegend... |bigeyes Hab ich so vorher auch noch nicht gesehen. Und immer wieder waren dort auch stärkere Einzelgänger unterwegs.
Bestes Szenario war der Maränenschwarm der von den Barschen hochgedrückt wurde - ein Festfressen für etwa 30 Möwen und 20 Kormorane! 
Sah bald aus wie wenn Delphine die Heringe im Meer hochdrücken (jemand Deep Blue gesehen?)!




Hat mein Video von weiter vorne eigentlich auch schon jemand gesehen?|kopfkrat


Thomas bitte verzeihe mir einen kleinen Exkurs - aber hier scheint sonst wichtige Information auf der Strecke zu bleiben:


Tisie schrieb:


> Große Fische sind besonders wertvoll für den Bestand, weil diese Fische sich gegenüber vielen Artgenossen durchgesetzt und als einige wenige so groß geworden sind (Alterspyramide). Dabei haben sie unzählige Gefahren überstanden, sind anderen Raubfischen, Vögeln und nicht zuletzt uns Anglern lange Zeit entkommen und sind vielleicht auch etwas schnellwüchsiger als ihre Artgenossen. Dieses starke und vorteilhafte *Genmaterial* ...


Sorry, ich weiß Genetik ist keine einfache Sache - aber die von die beschriebenen Eigenschaften des "großen Fisches" haben NICHTS mit Genetik zu tun, sondern sind allesamt erworbene Eigenschaften.
Der "große Fisch" hat genau das gleiche Erbmaterial wie seine (v.a. beim Barsch vermutlich 5000 ) Brüder - seine Nachkommen erhalten ebenfalls immer das gleiche Material, unabhängig davon ob er sich beim ersten Mal mit 15cm und beim letzten Mal mit 70cm fortpflanzt.
Es ist unterm Strich also völlig egal, bei welcher Größe ich den Fisch in die Pfanne haue.

Und bevor der Wahn hier weiter um sich greift - der Barsch ist ein absoluter Massenfisch, an manchen Gewässern gar als Problemfisch bezeichnet! C&R ist in diesem Fall wohl absolut überflüssig.


----------



## bassking (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Thomas bitte verzeihe mir einen kleinen Exkurs - aber hier scheint sonst wichtige Information auf der Strecke zu bleiben:
> 
> Sorry, ich weiß Genetik ist keine einfache Sache - aber die von die beschriebenen Eigenschaften des "großen Fisches" haben NICHTS mit Genetik zu tun, sondern sind allesamt erworbene Eigenschaften.
> Der "große Fisch" hat genau das gleiche Erbmaterial wie seine (v.a. beim Barsch vermutlich 5000 ) Brüder - seine Nachkommen erhalten ebenfalls immer das gleiche Material, unabhängig davon ob er sich beim ersten Mal mit 15cm und beim letzten Mal mit 70cm fortpflanzt.
> ...





Hallo F.F. - Du hast ja Nerven, das hier zu posten- laut Aussage von Thomas wird nun konsequent gelöscht und verwarnt !

(wg. Off-Topic und C&R- Diskussionen)

Hoffe, Du bist der Verwarnung noch entgangen und schlage vor, die interessanten Dinge im anderen Threat zu diskutieren- habe da noch die ein oder andere Frage ! 

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der Barsch: "Fischunkraut" oder Edelfisch......*

Jajaja, Bassking, Hauptsache meckern, oder?
Dass die Verwarnung zu schnell war und ich innerhalb Minuten/Sekunden die gleich zurückgenommen habe, das schreibst Du nicht..

Und FF hat genau das gleiche gemacht wie Du:
1 Tipp gegegeben, und nochn bisschen zum anderen Thema geschrieben, 

Wenn Du da ne Verwarnung verlangst, verlangst Du die auch für Dich selber doch noch....

Da das hier augenscheinlich zu nix mehr führt, mach ich das dicht.
Wer noch einen Tipp hat: PN.


----------

